# Phyrric Legacy - Shackled City OOC Thread



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

*Cast of Characters*

*Bran:* Surly barkeep at The Drunken Morkoth Inn. Don't try to pass off any counterfeit coins on him!

*Gretchyn Tashykk:* An elderly halfling woman, she is the kindly headmistress of the Lantern Street Orphanage.

*Jenya Urikas:* Acting high priestess of the temple of St. Cuthbert. She commissions the heroes to locate four kidnapped orphans, and bring those responsible to justice.






*Keygan Ghelve:* Cauldron's premier locksmith, this well-heeled gnome is the proprietor of Ghelve's Locks. It has been revealed that he was coerced by a band of strange Underdark dwellers into aiding them with a strange kidnapping scheme. He provided the villains with skeleton keys for most of the city's locks, in exchange for the safety of himself and Starbrow, his rat familiar.






*Nilas, Hylum, & Kerlen:* Cauldron town guardsmen hired by the Last Laugh to rough up Ruphus Laro, in an effort to interfere with the church's investigation into the missing orphans. It didn't work out too well, as the party's intervention left Hylum dead, and Kerlen critically wounded. The two survivors are now in the custody of the town watch.

*Patch:* One-eyed half-orc janitor of the Lantern Street Orphanage. After some suspicious behavior, he reveals that he was paid by a member of the Last Laugh to keep an eye on one of the kidnapped children.

*Pilok Minuta:* Proprietor of Minuta's Board, a low-rent inn and flophouse. He lets Remen and Dowlee stay there in exchange for providing security and a few odd jobs.

*Rowena Zhosan:* Proprietress of the Drunken Morkoth Inn, Cauldron's most popular destination for traveling merchants and adventurers.

*Ruphus Laro:* An initiate of the temple of St. Cuthbert. Saved by the heroes from a beating at the hands of some corrupt town guards in the employ of the Last Laugh.

*Tyro Amberhelm:* A well-to-do dwarven merchant from Sasserine, he is staying at the Drunken Morkoth.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Reference*
[sblock]The divination riddle regarding the missing orpahans:






A map of Jzadirune, courtesy of Keygan Ghelve:






A diagram of the perilous Gear Doors of Jzadirune, and a sample key with which they may be safely opened.





[/sblock]
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*General Information - The Greyhawk Calendar *[sblock]

*Standard week:*

Day	Activity
Starday	work
Sunday	work
Moonday	work
Godsday	worship
Waterday work
Earthday	 work
Freeday	 rest

*Common Calendar:*

Each month is 28 days long, each festival is 7 days long.

Month/festival	Season
-_Needfest_	midwinter
Fireseek	             winter
Readying	             spring
Coldeven	             spring
-_Growfest_
Planting	             low summer
Flocktime	             low summer
Wealsun	             low summer
-_Richfest_	midsummer
Reaping	             high summer
Goodmonth	high summer
Harvester	high summer
- _Brewfest_
Patchwall	             autumn
Ready’reat	autumn
Sunsebb	             winter	

A year is 364 days long.

Two moons:
•	Luna, large, pale, cycles in 28 days
•	Celene, small, aquamarine, cycles in 91 days[/sblock]

*Cauldron - Current Affairs, History, Common Knowledge*[sblock]

Built inside the mouth of a dormant volcano, the town Cauldron is aptly named. The town's buildings, tightly packed and built from volcanic rock and wood, line the inner bowl of the volcano. Cobblestone roads form concentric circles around a small lake of cold water, which fills the volcano's basin. Although the town's sewage seeps into the lake, local clerics routinely purify the water for the citizens of the city in exchange for a sizable charitable donation to each of their temples from the Lord Mayor, Orbius Vhalantru.

A 50-foot-tall fortified wall of black malachite encircles the city, tracing the outer rim of the volcano. Four roads descend the outer walls of the volcano, becoming major thoroughfares that lead to the other towns and distant sites. The districts nearer to the rim of the city tend to be occupied by the upper class families and elite merchants. The closer one gets to the center of town (and the closer to the pungent odors of the central lake), the shoddier the construction and the more dangerous the back alleys.

Most people get around Cauldron on foot, although the town has its share of wagons and carriages, most of the owned by the merchants and nobles.

The hot days of summer have rolled into autumn, and with its passing overcast days that allow brief flashes of sunshine before unleashing a drizzling rain have become the norm. Also the air has begun to have a chill in it as the nights grow longer, and many in the town grumble and speak of the bad omens this chill wind brings.

Over 600 years ago, the towns of Redgorge and Cauldron were founded by Surabar Spellmason, a great wizard from Sasserine.  Numerous profitable mines attracted prospectors and adventurers to the area.  

The rim of the extinct volcano acts as a natural defense against the local monsters.  This, along with the discovery of underground complexes below the city, favored Cauldron’s growth over the centuries.

Several decades ago, rainy winters resulted in massive flood damage to the lower reaches of Cauldron.  As the local churches have successfully dealt with this annual problem, The Flood Festival is founded.  

Seven years ago, a plague of filth fever struck Cauldron.  Several hundred people die before the plague is brought under control.

Cauldron’s Concentric Streets
Obsidian Avenue (outer most)
Magma Avenue
Lava Avenue
Ash Avenue (inner most)
Crater Lake - lies at the center of the city[/sblock]

*Places of Interest in Cauldron*[sblock]

*Temples*
*Cathedral of Wee Jas*
•	Obsidian Ave southeast
•	impressive tower, one of the most beautiful in Cauldron
•	responsible for dealing with unclaimed dead, and maintaining catacombs 
•	maintained by a large staff of about 25

*Church of St. Cuthbert:*
The two-story Church of St. Cuthbert, its white marble walls suffused with veins of vivid blue, stands in stark contrast to the buildings of bare black stone that flank it on the north end of Obsidian Avenue. A pair of white marble statues depicting armored warriors stands on either side of the temple's heavy oaken door. Each of the statues raises a great mace to the sky. Above the door's marble architrave are boldly inscribed the following words: "WITHIN LAW LIVES HOPE."  Since the church's high priest, Sarcem Delasharn, is on an extended visit to the port city of Sasserine, the day-to-day tasks of tending to the church have fallen to a cleric named Jenya Urikas.


*Shrine of Pelor*
•	Magma Ave south
•	simple yellow tower, 60 feet tall
•	maintained by a solitary cleric

*Temple of Lordly Might (Kord)*
•	Obsidian Ave southwest
•	simple stone two-story church; lower floor is mostly a large open air arena
•	many statues depicting creatures in competition
•	sponsor sporting events throughout the year
•	maintained by a large sized staff

*Meeting Places*

*Coy Nixie:* High-class tavern and dancehall.
*Cusp of Sunrise:*High-society club; membership by invitation only.
*Drunken Morkoth Inn:*Caters to traveling merchants and adventurers.
*Minuta’s Board:* Low cost inn and flophouse.
*Tipped Tankard Tavern:* Best food and drinks for common folk.

*Shops*

*Garthun Imports:* Specializes in alcohol, tobacco, gourmet sweets and seafood.
*Gurnezarn’s Smithy:* Regarded as the finest smith in town; independent of the Lathenmire family.
*Lathenmire Smithies (four locations):* Association of blacksmiths, weaponsmiths and armorsmiths; under the control of the Lathenmire family; near monopoly of arms and armor in Cauldron.
*Maavu Imports:* Specializes in rare and unusual books.
*Skie’s Treasury:* Buys and sells magic items.
*Sure Foot Livery:* The only livery in town.
*Tygot’s Old Things:* Well-stocked antiquity shop; frequently buys old documents and art objects.
*Weer’s Elixirs:* Alchemical items and potions.
*Westkey’s Map Emporium:* Good selection of regional, local, building and treasure maps.
*Zanathor’s Provisions:* General store with reasonable prices.

*Other Points of Interest*

*Bluecrater Academy:* One of the tallest buildings in Cauldron; where most youth go to learn a trade; upper floors consist of libraries and research offices; maintains registry of tutors, including arcane casters.
*Lakeside Pavilion:*
*Town Guard Barracks:* The guard hires mercenaries; offers martial training; houses an underground prison.
*Town Hall:* Land, property and historical archives are kept here; maintains registry of legal advocates; money changing services for Cauldron citizens, including bars of precious metal for large denominations.[/sblock]






*Cauldron and its Environs*[sblock]

*Cauldron (small city)*
•	Population: 7,500 adults
•	Authority figures: Lord Mayor Severen Navalant (male human); the Mayor’s office has been held by the Navalant family for 200 years; Severen is well liked by the populace
•	Mixed population, with significant halfling and gnome communities, although all races are present
•	Town emblem: a watchful eye wreathed in flames

*Hollowsky (village)*
•	Population: 460 adults
•	Economy: brewing, plantation farming
•	East of Cauldron

*Kingfisher Hollow (large town)*
•	Populaiton: 2,100 adults
•	Economy: plantation farming, exotic wood
•	Northeast of Cauldron

*Redgorge (village)*
•	Population: 600 adults
•	Economy: farming and mining
•	South of Cauldron

*Sasserine (large city)*
•	Population: 22,000 adults
•	Coastal city on Jeklea Bay
•	north of Cauldron, 2-3 days travel

*Other Sites of Interest*

*Demonskar*– Deep in the jungle there is a crater where a great city once stood.  It is reported to be infested by demons to this day, 

*Haunted Village* – This is a ruined settlement in the foothills south of Cauldron.  It is rumored to be haunted by powerful undead.

*Jarl Khurok’s Keep* – Years ago, a powerful frost giant, Jarl Khurok, united all of the ogre and giant tribes in the region far southeast of Cauldron.  A band of adventurers assassinated him; no one knows what lurks in the abandoned keep.

*Lair of Hookface* – Somewhere to the far north of Cauldron lays the lair of a great dragon. He has not stirred in about a century, and everyone is happy with leaving the place alone. 

*Lucky Monkey* – This is a roadhouse on the way to Sasserine.  It has a chapel to Fharlanghn, which is occasionally visited by a wandering cleric.  It lies to the northwest of Cauldron.[/sblock]






*MAP KEY*

1. North Gate
2. East Gate
3. South Gate
4. West Gate
5. Church of St. Cuthbert
6. Drunken Morkoth Inn
7. Minuta's Board
8. Arak's Residence
9. Lantern Street Orphange
10. Town Hall
11. Ghelve's Locks


----------



## Legildur (Jun 9, 2006)

Checking in.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Okay, I've gone ahead and rebooted the IC thread as well.

It's here.

I'd like everyone to go ahead and copy over their initial posts (except stonegod, as the newcomer, you'll have to write something new).

Saddle up, folks, there's a city to save!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

Question,

Do you have any background and appearance info for Liracor?

If so, could you add it to his section over in the Rogue's Gallery?

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 9, 2006)

stonegod,

Jon is approved, go ahead and move him over to the Rogue's Gallery.

I did have a question about those immediate actions, though.  Those will be much more complicated to use in the PbP format.  Do you want to offer some guidelines as to when Jon might be most inclined to use those abilities?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Jon is approved, go ahead and move him over to the Rogue's Gallery.



Will do so shortly.



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I did have a question about those immediate actions, though.  Those will be much more complicated to use in the PbP format.  Do you want to offer some guidelines as to when Jon might be most inclined to use those abilities?



That is a bit of a pickle. I'll try to put up some guidelines in the sheet (in a tactics section) once I think of a few. A good one is "If I'm think I'm going to die..."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 9, 2006)

Jon has been posted to the RG, with updated info on his parents (he thinks they may be still alive, but he hasn't checked---been avoiding them too) and immediate actions. First IC post also up.

Game on!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm here too!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 10, 2006)

ok... *cough*

*THANK YOU​*
I had to say it, thanks for taking over


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> ok... *cough*
> 
> *THANK YOU​*
> I had to say it, thanks for taking over



 Seconded.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> ok... *cough*
> 
> *THANK YOU​*
> I had to say it, thanks for taking over




My pleasure, guys!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2006)

I'm ready to go with the next turn, but I'll hold off a bit to give Question time to make his first post to the new IC thread.

FYI


----------



## Question (Jun 10, 2006)

The background should be in the sheet as well.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> The background should be in the sheet as well.



I didn't see it; only the description of your feats.

And don't forget to post in the IC thread.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> The background should be in the sheet as well.



 Also, we'd like an appearance. At least, I would.

The background is for the GM's benefit, the appearance (and possibly a personality) is for the players' benefit.


----------



## Question (Jun 10, 2006)

Okay im fairly confused where the hell it went. I know i wrote up some additional stuff besides the one in the email i sent to the previous DM, but i dont know where the hell it is now.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Okay im fairly confused where the hell it went. I know i wrote up some additional stuff besides the one in the email i sent to the previous DM, but i dont know where the hell it is now.



I found it on the old OOC thread here. Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I found it on the old OOC thread here. Is that what you were looking for?




Yeah, that's the stuff.  Can you copy that info over into the Rogue's Gallery, Question?

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey all, don't look now, but you're in a fight!

Legildur, Question, and Whizbang, do you have a particular color you'd like me to use for your characters on the combat map?

For the others, I just matched it with the colors used for speech/thought text.

Oh, and I like red for enemies, so that's out, sorry.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2006)

Um, yellow for Arak, I suppose.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur, Question, and Whizbang, do you have a particular color you'd like me to use for your characters on the combat map?
> 
> For the others, I just matched it with the colors used for speech/thought text.



No preference for me.  I'm just happy to have a DM!  I use Deep Sky Blue for my speaking text in all my PbP games.  But I'm just as happy for Flannad to be represented by an 'F' or even an 'f' (given he's a little guy).


----------



## Question (Jun 12, 2006)

Pink!

I think it would be better to use another map making method though, something like : http://www.irony.com/java/mmee


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Pink!
> 
> I think it would be better to use another map making method though, something like : http://www.irony.com/java/mmee




Yeah, I know my maps aren't exactly works of art, but I don't have a ton of time to devote to the process.

Still, I'll check out that program in the near future when I get time.  If its learning curve isn't too steep, it may be a possibility.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Legildur (Jun 12, 2006)

I've just had a look at the link put up by Question, and it seems a fairly simple and reasonable tool.  Not much of a learning curve.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jun 12, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I've just had a look at the link put up by Question, and it seems a fairly simple and reasonable tool.  Not much of a learning curve.



I'd really rather just go as-is rather than have an endless series of improvements offered by the players. The focus should be on the game, not on discovering and learning superior mapping tools, character sheets, dice rollers, etc. Few enough games here last more than an encounter or two; anything that slows down a game (even if its theoretical purpose is to speed them up later on) just increases the chance that this game really will die next time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'd really rather just go as-is rather than have an endless series of improvements offered by the players. The focus should be on the game, not on discovering and learning superior mapping tools, character sheets, dice rollers, etc. Few enough games here last more than an encounter or two; anything that slows down a game (even if its theoretical purpose is to speed them up later on) just increases the chance that this game really will die next time.




Not to worry, good Whizbang!  My focus will continue to be on keeping the game moving, and above all, making sure that everyone is having fun!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2006)

I can read either sort of map just fine, there's no problem with however you want to do it.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 13, 2006)

Malvoisin, the IC thread is making me wonder about how you want to run combat here.  Maybe I missed something, but by broadcasting initiative order, it seems to me that you want to resolve each action sequentially and then wait for the next character's turn and then respond to that.  Or do you want the actions for everyone and you'll make them fit as best you can?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Talking can be done out of turn anyway, right?


----------



## Legildur (Jun 13, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Talking can be done out of turn anyway, right?



Yeah, as far as I know.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 13, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, the IC thread is making me wonder about how you want to run combat here.  Maybe I missed something, but by broadcasting initiative order, it seems to me that you want to resolve each action sequentially and then wait for the next character's turn and then respond to that.  Or do you want the actions for everyone and you'll make them fit as best you can?




Legildur, it's most definitely the latter. While the former method is certainly more true to tabletop role-playing, it also is far too slow for Play-by-Post.  The reason for broadcasting the initiative order is to give the players a fair idea of what is likely to have occurred by the time their PCs come up to bat.

So, you could post something like, "If thug #2 is still standing, Flannad shoots at him. If he has fallen beneath Liracor's sword, shoot #3 instead." Or, words to that effect.  And, hopefully with a little more description and role-playing. 

So, yeah, bottom line is.....Post your combat intent for the round as quickly as possible, and include as many conditional options as you can.  I'll mold it all together into a cohesive round, as best I can (and don't worry, I will never have your PC take foolish actions, unnecessary risks, etc.)  We just concluded a combat over in my Fiend's Embrace game, and I thought it went well (though you could ask Whizbang and Land Outcast for their opinions as well).

Hope that helps! Sorry for not making it clearer from the start.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 13, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Talking can be done out of turn anyway, right?




Sure, the more talking, role-playing, etc., you guys do, the better!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 14, 2006)

Okay, Remen and Dowlee are off in pursuit of the fleeing thug, and Jon is staying in the alley with the priest.

Question, Whizbang, and Legildur, can you also post your character's intentions, whether they will be running in pursuit of the thug, or staying in the alley?  Then I will resolve the last part of combat round 2, and move on from there.

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Gosh, I was hoping someone would stabilize the dying thief for questioning later.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Gosh, I was hoping someone would stabilize the dying thief for questioning later.



We have at least two characters who haven't done anything yet, but I can tell you Jon is more concerned with the living than the dead/dying.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 15, 2006)

I just don't think much is going to come from chasing a thief in a pretty dark day. But, by questioning the thief, we can find out more about the living.


----------



## Legildur (Jun 15, 2006)

Flannad would agree with you, if he bothered to think about it.  Of course, anyone could try a DC 15 Heal check.... but for Flannad (if he thought of it) it would be a bit of a gamble to see if it actually worked.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 16, 2006)

Hey all, 

I wanted to say a few words about skill checks.  For the most part, I expect you, the players, to initiate your own checks.  I do not wish to take on the responsibility for assuming whether you do or don't want to use your skills in any given situation.

As a recent example, Arak and Remen both made statements to the thug they chased down, which would have been wonderful opportunities for Intimidate checks. I didn't make said checks though, because I didn't know if that was your intent.

This rule of thumb applies to social skills (i.e., Diplomacy, Bluff, Intimidate, Gather Information, etc.), Knowledge checks, and most others, notably Search.  If you role-play that your character is examining a room, make sure you include a parenthetical (Search +2) or else you're going to miss finding a lot of stuff.

There are a few exceptions, such as Spot and Listen checks, but for the most part, I only make skill check rolls if you ask me to.

Just one of my little quirks....


----------



## Land Outcast (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey all, 

Sorry for my lack of posting over the last two days, it was a very busy weekend, what with Father's Day and all.

Expect a new post for the game later today.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 21, 2006)

Here's hopping Mal returns swiftly.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2006)

It's a little ironic, though.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2006)

What's odd is that he is showing up regularly to the boards, and I believe his post count is increasing, but I don't see him posting to any of this threads.   

Time will tell, I guess.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> What's odd is that he is showing up regularly to the boards, and I believe his post count is increasing, but I don't see him posting to any of this threads.
> 
> Time will tell, I guess.




And just as I post this, I see his post explaining things. I always have the best timing.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> And just as I post this, I see his post explaining things. I always have the best timing.



 Nice to know.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 3, 2006)

Just in case Mal isn't checking his absent thread and is checking this one: Hope you're returning soon! If not, a heads up would be appreciated.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 3, 2006)

Will this Shacked City game eat up two DMs?

I pray not.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 3, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Will this Shacked City game eat up two DMs?
> 
> I pray not.



 Mmm, I like my tasty GMs.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 6, 2006)

It's not looking good!!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> It's not looking good!!



The odd thing is, he has been coming to the boards once a day for a bit, just not posting anything. He doesn't have email enabled, nor any email, so there is no way to contact him.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 6, 2006)

Oh... damnit...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 7, 2006)

To my players,

With sincere apologies (and probably to no one's great surprise), I am announcing that I have to put all my games on hold for the indefinite future.

For a variety of reasons, my life has just become too busy to support running Play by Post games. I would love to be able to continue, but I just don't have time right now. I regret this very much, and have enjoyed the time I was able to spend Dming here. It may be that at some point in the future, I will be able to return as a player or DM, and if so, I hope there will still be interest from all of you. You're a fine bunch of people.

Thanks for understanding,
Malvoisin


----------



## Legildur (Jul 7, 2006)

Ahhh, what a shame.  No probs Malvoisin.  Thanks for picking things up and giving it a go.  Good luck.

Next DM please.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2006)

Sorry to hear, but thanks for letting us know.

Good luck.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear, but thanks for letting us know.
> 
> Good luck.



 Ditto! On both all accounts!


----------



## Question (Jul 9, 2006)

I just something similar occur to me, so i can sympathize. 

Anyone else feel like DMing this?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 9, 2006)

If none of us are willing/able (I can play; do not have enough time to DM), we could put out a general "Call for DM" on the boards. May work.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 9, 2006)

If it does work, I'll be happy.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 10, 2006)

Can't hurt to try, right?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> If none of us are willing/able (I can play; do not have enough time to DM), we could put out a general "Call for DM" on the boards. May work.



I've put out the call.

If any of you are interested in running this, you can post it there. You have first dibs!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys,

The demons of real life are easing up now, and it looks like I may be able to resume as DM of this game.  My posting schedule will possibly be somewhat less frequent than before, but I think I can manage a turn every 1-3 days, depending on my schedule.  Also, to be fair, I should let you know that I may be interested in looking into some variations on how to handle combats so that they flow more quickly.  But, we can discuss such details later, assuming everyone wants to continue. 

What say you players?  Are you willing to give me another go at it?  


I won't even ask for that pony.... 

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## stonegod (Jul 12, 2006)

I think we're all willing to continue, as indicated by our Call for DM. Which, hey, worked!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 12, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I think we're all willing to continue, as indicated by our Call for DM. Which, hey, worked!




Good enough for me, check the In Character thread for a new turn!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 12, 2006)

Woooooooooooohoooooooooooo!

rock n' roll!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to see you back, Mal. Will restarting the Fiend's Embrace be realistic for you, or no? No wrong answers, just curious.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 13, 2006)

That's great Mal.  I was stoked to see a post from you in the IC thread.

And very willing to look at ideas for running combat that make it easier for you.  After all, if it makes it easier for you to continue DMing, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 13, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Glad to see you back, Mal. Will restarting the Fiend's Embrace be realistic for you, or no? No wrong answers, just curious.




It's certainly not off the table, as I enojy that game very much as well.  But, I think for now, the answer has to be no...or at least, not yet.  I want to take things slow enough to make sure I don't bite off more than I can chew.  Keep it bookmarked, though, because you never know....


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 13, 2006)

should I? maybe I shouldn't... or I should... bah!

*Thanks* (again)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Good enough for me, check the In Character thread for a new turn!



 Woo!

Uh, what, I'm behind already? 

Ah, I don't care right now. The game's back up.  You don't see games get resurrected too often.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Question:* 

Do you think there's any way you might be able to post Liracor's character sheet directly into the Rogue's Gallery?  I just tried to access the sheet through the external link you posted, but I received a 'page cannot be displayed' error.  I'd feel better about things if all the info was available right here on ENWorld.  I look over the PCs sheets on a pretty regular basis.

It would be much appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Jul 15, 2006)

Incidentally, guys, if Arak acts like too much of an arrogant elitist buttmonkey for your tastes, let me know. He genuinely believes he's doing the right thing, but he also genuinely believes that the nobility have an obligation to rule the city justly on behalf of the commoners.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Incidentally, guys, if Arak acts like too much of an arrogant elitist buttmonkey for your tastes, let me know. He genuinely believes he's doing the right thing, but he also genuinely believes that the nobility have an obligation to rule the city justly on behalf of the commoners.




This is exactly the kind of well-developed player character personality I'd like to encourage.  

Hopefully, you guys can find ways for the characters to come together as a party in spite of their differences...it's all in the role-playing.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

*Land Outcast:* 

Hey, I just looked over Remen's character sheet, and I noticed that he still needs 1 Feat and 2 languages.

Any thoughts on what you'd like these to be?  I'd like to get them nailed down before we go too much further.

Thanks!


----------



## Question (Jul 15, 2006)

The site is currently down and is unavailable. It would help if enworld had a 3Eprofiler system setup actually, but i believe that would fall into the realm of "you will need to pay to use it."


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> The site is currently down and is unavailable. It would help if enworld had a 3Eprofiler system setup actually, but i believe that would fall into the realm of "you will need to pay to use it."




Right, so I guess my question for you is....

Is that your only copy of Liracor's character sheet?  If that external site doesn't come back up, have we lost the information?


----------



## Question (Jul 15, 2006)

That is the only copy, yes.

Theres nothing to worry about.....the people are working on the site, it has come up a few times since then actually, and i believe they are in the process of restoring a database backup.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

I've updated post #1 here in the OOC thread with a section entitled 'Cast of Characters.'  Right now, it only has a couple of entries (though it does have a spiffy pic of Jenya), but it's definitely worth keeping an eye on as the game progresses, and more NPCs are introduced.

You should check it out!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey All,

FYI, I would prefer that all six of the PCs respond to Jenya's request before I put up the next turn.  So, as soon as Dowlee and Liracor weigh in with an answer, I'll continue the conversation with Jenya.

Thanks!


----------



## Question (Jul 16, 2006)

Rushing report, will be delayed a bit.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Rushing report, will be delayed a bit.




Fair enough. If need be, I'll advance the scene under the assumption that Liracor is interested in what Jenya has to say.

Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> (OOC: I know Jdvn1 hasn't had a chance to post Dowlee's response yet, but I am going to go ahead and assume that she too is willing to listen to what Jenya has to say...5 out of 6 ain't bad!   )



That's a good assumption. 

One of my buddies is getting married this coming weekend (yay!) and, being his best man, I threw the bachelor's party this past weekend (yesterday). So with work (I work until midnight on Fridays and Saturdays, so I'm usually very tired afterwards), and hanging out with friends that have recently come into town, and organizing people and food and a place (etc) for the party, and other random things that have to be done...

I've been busy recently.  And, I'm rather behind in a number of my games. I'll try to catch up through the week, though.

(and, if I'm delayed, feel free to make what assumptions you may need about my character)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a good assumption.
> 
> One of my buddies is getting married this coming weekend (yay!) and, being his best man, I threw the bachelor's party this past weekend (yesterday). So with work (I work until midnight on Fridays and Saturdays, so I'm usually very tired afterwards), and hanging out with friends that have recently come into town, and organizing people and food and a place (etc) for the party, and other random things that have to be done...
> 
> ...




No problem, Jdvn1! Have fun with the wedding festivities, I'll make sure things keep moving along, and NPC Dowlee as needed.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh, and I should probably give Land_Outcast some creative rights as to how I may act towards him, too.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

*PC Lodgings*

Well, it seems that we're close to getting a roof over everyone's head.

Arak has his own residence in Cauldron.

Liracor is staying at The Drunken Morkoth; I'd say it's likely that Jon also is staying at that inn, as it's the most popular in Cauldron for travellers. By extension, that means Flannad would be staying there now too.

Remen and Dowlee crash regularly at Minuta's Board...the flophouse seems to fit well with the shared background for those two characters.

Sound good to everyone?


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

(I'm repeating this post, because I'm not sure whether Land saw it the first time...)

*Land Outcast:* 

Hey, I just looked over Remen's character sheet, and I noticed that he still needs 1 Feat and 2 languages.

Any thoughts on what you'd like these to be?  I'd like to get them nailed down before we go too much further.

Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Liracor is staying at The Drunken Morkoth; I'd say it's likely that Jon also is staying at that inn, as it's the most popular in Cauldron for travellers. By extension, that means Flannad would be staying there now too.



Fine by me.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 19, 2006)

answer asap


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> answer asap




Great, thank you!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh, I wanted to mention, and almost forgot....

An evening in the inn is a great opportunity to make a Gather Information check, if anyone is so inclined.....


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Oh, I wanted to mention, and almost forgot....
> 
> An evening in the inn is a great opportunity to make a Gather Information check, if anyone is so inclined.....



Beat me to it.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 19, 2006)

Languages: I need you here Mal, which languages could he be exposed to in the city?

Feat: Am I correct in supposing there's a feat in Races of Destiny which allows all skills as class skills? would it be available?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Feat: Am I correct in supposing there's a feat in Races of Destiny which allows all skills as class skills? would it be available?



Able Learner. Lets you buy cross class skills at the cost of 1 SP per rank (instead of 2), but you are still limited to your cross-skill max (thus, you could still only have 2 ranks, but you only need to spend 2 to get them).


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 20, 2006)

> you could still only have 2 ranks




 Dammit... I'm not short on skillpoints, I'm short on ranks...

I'll have to see for other feat...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Languages: I need you here Mal, which languages could he be exposed to in the city?




Well, the usual demi-human languages, easily: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling.

I would say Orcish and Goblin are probably not too great of a stretch.  Maybe Giant, if we strain our imaginations....


----------



## Legildur (Jul 20, 2006)

Did we earn any experience points for the thugs encounter in the alleyway?  I don't recall seeing anything, and maybe you are handling it a different way in any case.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Did we earn any experience points for the thugs encounter in the alleyway?  I don't recall seeing anything, and maybe you are handling it a different way in any case.




I'm actually still considering how to handle experience for this game.  I'm thinking of a couple of different options, and haven't been able to make up my mind.  I'll let you know, but, yes, in any case.  The fight in the alley was worth some experience.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm actually still considering how to handle experience for this game.  I'm thinking of a couple of different options, and haven't been able to make up my mind.  I'll let you know, but, yes, in any case.  The fight in the alley was worth some experience.



Every we time we post, or think about posting, we gain a level! I like it!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Every we time we post, or think about posting, we gain a level! I like it!



 I'm 20th by now.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 20, 2006)

> Well, the usual demi-human languages, easily: Dwarven, Elven, Gnome, Halfling.
> 
> I would say Orcish and Goblin are probably not too great of a stretch. Maybe Giant, if we strain our imaginations....




 then I'll call it... Dwarven and Elven


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Every we time we post, or think about posting, we gain a level! I like it!




Ummm...that's not _exactly_ the xp system I had in mind....


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 20, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Question's, um...question...over in the IC thread has got me thinking a bit, and I thought I'd post over here and let you know what's been on my mind.

Posting frequency is, in my experience, a tricky thing to get nailed down just right. Everyone has a different life that moves at a different speed. And, of course, there are issues that come up (like weddings, deadlines, etc.) that cause one's availability to ebb and flow.  This is all understandable, of course.

But, from what I have seen, it's better to err on the side of 'too fast' than 'too slow.' Games that have long delays between DM posts, for whatever reason (Limited DM availability, waiting for a player to post, etc.), are at great risk for an untimely demise. As we all know, PbP games have an extremely high mortality rate, and I want to do what I can to keep this one going strong (my own recent absence notwithstanding   ). 

So, long story short, is this. I'm going to keep up a quick (read: daily) post rate as frequently as I can manage it. If four out of six of the players have posted, and a day has passed, there is a good chance that I will take action to push the game forward, even if it means making some assumptions on the part of PCs who haven't posted. In the long run, I just think it will be better for the health (and longevity) of this game.

That's my take, what's yours?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's my take, what's yours?



You can't wait for everyone forever. This is espcially true in combat situations.

Most of the games that move forward here have a similar policy in my observation. Usually, a day/two wait policy is given. Some are three times a week and none on the weekend---they move more slowly, of course.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> So, long story short, is this. I'm going to keep up a quick (read: daily) post rate as frequently as I can manage it.



Works for me!!!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 21, 2006)

> That's my take, what's yours?




Coincidentially the same.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 21, 2006)

Mal:

I like the note with the important people. Could it also be possible to have the important clues either duped their or linked from the first post (the the relevant post). For example, we are probably going to hunting for the text of the augury, and finding each time may get difficult.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal:
> 
> I like the note with the important people. Could it also be possible to have the important clues either duped their or linked from the first post (the the relevant post). For example, we are probably going to hunting for the text of the augury, and finding each time may get difficult.




That's not a bad idea, I'll see what I can come up with.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 21, 2006)

Okay, I've added a 'reference' section to the first post of the thread.  Right now, it has only a duplicated image of the divination riddle, but I'd be happy to add other things as the game progresses.

If you guys have any other ideas as to how I can improve the first post, or anything else you'd like to see added, just let me know!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's a good assumption.
> 
> One of my buddies is getting married this coming weekend (yay!) and, being his best man...



Just wanted to update--this is now the weekend, and I'm super-busy with wedding stuff.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 22, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to update--this is now the weekend, and I'm super-busy with wedding stuff.




No problem, Jdvn1. We'll put Dowlee on cruise control until next week. 

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 22, 2006)

Have a great weekend man!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 24, 2006)

Guys, I've been thinking more on the subject of experience points, and I think I've settled on how I want to handle things.  Basically, we'll still go by the book, except that I am going to assign xp a little more subjectively than to simply use the CR system. If a battle is really easy, you're going to get fewer xp, and if very difficult, you'll get more xp. Also, I may adjust up or down based on creative tactics, good combat description and role-playing, etc.

Basically, try to make me happy, because you are the mercy of my whims....  

Having said that, everybody earns 50 xp for the initial alleyway confrontation with the street thugs.

'And there was much rejoicing...'


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 26, 2006)

Well, things are going well at the orphanage. Lots of good role-playing here gentlemen. (Flannad beginning to emerge from his shell, Arak walking a fine line between noble hero and pompous bastard, Remen showing a surprising softer side in speaking with the children...) Great job!

Take as long as you need for this scene, just let me know when you think you're ready to move on, and where you want to go next. 

And, hey, *Jdnv1*, how are things? Life back to normal yet after the big weekend?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 27, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> And, hey, *Jdnv1*, how are things? Life back to normal yet after the big weekend?



At this point, it feels like I'm giving a bunch of excuses, but...

My parents left town today, they'll be gone for ten days. Monday and Tuesday they were going over everything they do so that I can run their business and keep their house tidy while they're gone. Today I had to drop them off at the airport and then run a bunch of their errands.

But now that they're out of town, I'll have more time to catch up on my games. So, *I'll hopefully be caught up by tomorrow or day after.* (What a crazy month for me, though!) Sorry for not keeping you guys informed, at least.


----------



## Question (Jul 27, 2006)

Lol i feel so useless there, as frontline fighter.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Lol i feel so useless there, as frontline fighter.



You wait. This is a Paizo adventure, so we'll be pushing up daisies soon enough.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> You wait. This is a Paizo adventure, so we'll be pushing up daisies soon enough.



Mmmmm, and here I was optimising Flannad as a sneak and trap rogue, rather than a combat rogue.... oh well


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> At this point, it feels like I'm giving a bunch of excuses, but...
> 
> My parents left town today, they'll be gone for ten days. Monday and Tuesday they were going over everything they do so that I can run their business and keep their house tidy while they're gone. Today I had to drop them off at the airport and then run a bunch of their errands.
> 
> But now that they're out of town, I'll have more time to catch up on my games. So, *I'll hopefully be caught up by tomorrow or day after.* (What a crazy month for me, though!) Sorry for not keeping you guys informed, at least.




Not to worry, I was just wondering what was up.  It's no problem.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Lol i feel so useless there, as frontline fighter.




Yeah, this adventure path is a kind of a mix between dungeon exploration and combat, etc., and also investigation and conversing with NPCs. As it turns out, there's a lot of talk at the begining of Life's Bazaar, but the action will heat up before too long.



			
				Legildur said:
			
		

> Mmmmm, and here I was optimising Flannad as a sneak and trap rogue, rather than a combat rogue.... oh well




Flannad's skills in those areas will be needed as well. With Arak, Remen, and Liracor, there is already enough melee ability in this group. The traps will be coming soon enough...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

It seems as though the scene at the orphanage is losing steam fast, so let's go ahead and try to bring it to a close.

Please try to wrap up any loose ends (Foremost, what are you saying/doing with Patch?), and move to a conclusion. 

Where will you be going next?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

Jon is done at the orphanarium (any one eyed aliens?).

He's thinking we need to talk at the lock smith. I think Remen is thinking of talking to the mayor's party (so he should bring one of the talker's along w/ that as well).


----------



## stonegod (Jul 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon is done at the orphanarium (any one eyed aliens?).
> 
> He's thinking we need to talk at the lock smith. I think Remen is thinking of talking to the mayor's party (so he should bring one of the talker's along w/ that as well).



And, yes, what I think and what my character's think can be two different things.  Jon and I agree on this one, however.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 27, 2006)

Remen is for now jus asking what he is asking, interested on why the "Old Man" didn't just give him in to the orphanage.

About Patch: no idea, he doesn't think him guilty and will hear with interest at what arak has to inquire.

Then: yes, as stonegod said, I'm on intent of finding the mayor's people to interrogate them... preferably alone (that means, one half elf at a time)


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 27, 2006)

Okay...so, we need to have Whizbang wrap things up with Patch, and then it's off with you....

Then, will you be heading first for the Locksmith's Shop, or the Mayor's Office?  Or, split up to save time?


----------



## stonegod (Jul 28, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Okay...so, we need to have Whizbang wrap things up with Patch, and then it's off with you....
> 
> Then, will you be heading first for the Locksmith's Shop, or the Mayor's Office?  Or, split up to save time?



Splitting up may be okay to do, if Arak and Jon take different routes (as both have some Dipl). Might be better to send Arak/Remen/Whats-her-name (sorry) to the Mayor and Jon/Flannad to the locksmith. Others can split as they wish.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 28, 2006)

Ah ha!

Whizbang, when you had Arak ask to 'borrow' Patch, I didn't realize that you actually wanted him to accompany the group!  That works fine, and will be reflected in the next turn.

I'm going to follow stonegod's suggestion, and split the group for the next scene.
Arak, Remen, and Dowlee (with Patch in tow) will be headed to the mayor's office to ask about a certain pair of half-elves.

Jon, Flannad, and Liracor will be off to the locksmith's shop to talk with Ghelve.

Sound good? Good! New turn will be up a bit later this morning.


----------



## Legildur (Jul 28, 2006)

Works for me/Flannad.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 29, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Whats-her-name (sorry)



The ever-beautiful Dowlee, with pure-white skin and eyes like a silver dragon!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 29, 2006)

Hey, Jdvn1 rejoins us!  Glad to see you back.   

I'll post Patch's response to the questions this evening when I get home from work....

How about on the other side of town?  Anything from the Jon/Flannad/Liracor camp? (Even if it's just waiting for the locksmith to get back from lunch.)


----------



## Legildur (Jul 29, 2006)

If Flannad etc are at the locksmith's place, is it open?  If so, I guess we'll go in and start snooping around.  Did we get a good look at the orphanage master key?  ie could we identify one of the same cut?

Does the locksmith's place have the appearance of recently gained wealth?


----------



## Question (Jul 29, 2006)

I was thinking whether it was lunchtime.

Heh with investigative adventures you really need to ask a lot of questions.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

Check out the first post in the thread for a picture of Keygan Ghelve!


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> If Flannad etc are at the locksmith's place, is it open?  If so, I guess we'll go in and start snooping around.  Did we get a good look at the orphanage master key?  ie could we identify one of the same cut?
> 
> Does the locksmith's place have the appearance of recently gained wealth?




Legildur, in answer to the points you raise here....

1. No one in the party really studied the orphanage key closely enough to pull off an identification like that.

2. Ghelve's shop does look to have some nice stuff in it, so he obviously does all right for himself. It's hard to say whether the success is very recent or not.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I was thinking whether it was lunchtime.
> 
> Heh with investigative adventures you really need to ask a lot of questions.




Yes, yes you do.....

Question, I know you haven't really designed Liracor to be a 'talky' character, but surely he could add a bit to the game if he spoke up now and then? Of all the PCs, I feel like I have the least grasp of his personality. Just a thought....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Does the locksmith's place have the appearance of recently gained wealth?



I'd want to mention that he's supposedly the best locksmith in town. At least, he's regarded as such. To have such a reputation in such a large place, I'd guess he's been successful for a while.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hey, Jdvn1 rejoins us!  Glad to see you back.



Me too!  Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'd want to mention that he's supposedly the best locksmith in town. At least, he's regarded as such. To have such a reputation in such a large place, I'd guess he's been successful for a while.




Indeed, this is a sensible observation.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 30, 2006)

double post, disregard.


----------



## Question (Jul 30, 2006)

Im having trouble finding stuff to talk about actually. Either someone has already said it or my PC wouldnt realistically have knowledge about it(such as locks, etC)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

You don't have to have useful actions.

A "my character follows along, amusing himself with the variety of keys" or other random post is useful for keeping yourself in character, adding color to the game, and notifying the GM that you're still around.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 30, 2006)

or:

Given the boring situation -he's not precisely fascinated by Locks & Keys- he starts letting his thoughts drift, looking around seeking a source f amusement, thinking about how in the Nine Hells would a gnome grow to that height...


BTW:  Jdvn1, good to see you back! Did everything work out as planned? better?


----------



## Question (Jul 30, 2006)

True, but i dislike making posts that dont really contribute to the situation at hand.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> True, but i dislike making posts that dont really contribute to the situation at hand.



 Well, many players and GMs like to have a player consensus (or at least to hear everyone's opinion) before a story can continue. Even if you have nothing to say, you have to post so that we know it. And a colorful post about doing nothing is more interesting (and more fun to read) than anything else.

If it helps, you're contributing to the situation by allowing the storyline to progress. If you haven't posted anything at all, it's either because you haven't had time to read and post or it's because you have nothing to say. The GM and players can't guess which of the two options it is.

Doing-nothing posts are also a way to communicate to the GM on how you think the game is going. If _all_ you do is combat and you're not interested in the talking situations, then you can post a:
"Grok scans the crowd, not paying much attention to the conversation. He is unsettled and wants to continue on."

Or, if you think the talking is interesting and/or useful but still have nothing to say you can post a:
"Grok follows the conversation intently, considering how the situation may have arrived in the first place."

In either situation, you have nothing to add to the conversation, but you're telling the GM how interested in this sort of situation you are. And the GM can try to might slight adjustments to the pace as necessary.

The examples are pretty short, and I'd like to also point you that this sort of post doesn't have to be long--I don't see the point of a long post where nothing happens--but it's still important, even if it isn't useful for the story.

There are lots of things you can do with a do-nothing post. And, sure, sometimes none of these apply. But you're still helping the storyline progress by posting.

DISCLAIMER: Though, this is all my opinion gathered through a lot of observation. I try to look at a game from a GM's point of view, when I can, in order to try to make the game run more smoothly. GMs rarely need my help, but I do feel it's prudent to contribute to a game in any way you can--story-wise, mechanic-wise, and pace-wise. And I'm sure you'd agree pace is very important in a PbP game. I'm just trying to give you ideas on what/how to post in a PbP game when you have nothing to say in order to help the pace of the game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 30, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> BTW:  Jdvn1, good to see you back! Did everything work out as planned? better?



Well, more or less! The wedding stuff went of wonderfully--some stuff didn't go as planned, but when you're surrounded by a bunch of people who are actively trying to have a good time, the details don't matter as much.

My mornings nowadays are pretty busy with errands and such while I'm taking care of my parents' things, but it's all going more-or-less according to plan. Plans rarely work out perfectly.


----------



## Land Outcast (Jul 31, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> From 7/31-8/2 and then from 8/6 to 8/9, I'll be on travel with possibly no access on the first trip and 1/d access on the later.




He posted an "absent" thread, but just in case...


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 31, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> He posted an "absent" thread, but just in case...




Thanks for calling this to my attention, Land Outcast!

By the way, I appreciate the comments posted by both yourself and Jdvn1, regarding 'meaningless' posting.  My thoughts on this subject run very closely to your own.

I don't feel that a post is ever meaningless, because it always lets me know that the player is actively involved, and paying attention to the game. When the posting rate of a player drops, it always makes me wonder whether that person either:

1. No longer has time to participate in the game.
2. No longer is interested in taking an active role in moving the game forward.

I'm not saying it necessarily amounts to either of these being true, but as a DM, it causes me to wonder.

PbP gaming needs steady, active, participation from all involved to be successful. Question, I guess what I'm saying (and it seems that at least some of your fellow players are in agreement) is that more frequent posting from you would help enrich the game, and help to ensure its long-term viability. Having said that, it's your choice how you want to play.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 31, 2006)

Well, Dowlee shows up to have Jon's brain go missing. As pointed out here, I'll be having some spotty access for parts of two weeks. Will try to check 1/d, but no guarantees for the first trip.

Jon will continue to press the gnome for info about the orphanage, as he is highly suspicious. if the "gnome" is less than forthcoming, he will use _attraction_ to force him to listen (and help him talk to us hopefully). If possible, try to dristract him so that Flannad can look behind the curtain if possible.


----------



## Malvoisin (Jul 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

I'll be away from the computer for the rest of the day, so I'd like to post a new turn tomorrow. Hopefully, we'll be able to get a couple more IC posts up by then (particularly for Arak and Flannad).  Of course, that all assumes ENWorld is reliably accessible.  

See you tomorrow...


----------



## Legildur (Aug 1, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> ...If possible, try to dristract him so that Flannad can look behind the curtain if possible.



You were reading my mind!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday, stonegod!


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 1, 2006)

Happy Birthday SG


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 2, 2006)

It was stonegod's birthday yesterday?  Oh, okay!

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 2, 2006)

Apparently so!  Unless the EN World site was wrong.


----------



## Question (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yes happy birthday!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all! No, ENWorld was not wrong (though I wonder how people find out what's in my profile; are you checking every day  ).

Back with full net until Sat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 3, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Thanks all! No, ENWorld was not wrong (though I wonder how people find out what's in my profile; are you checking every day  ).
> 
> Back with full net until Sat.



 From this page:
http://www.enworld.org/forums.php?

All the birthdays are listed at the bottom.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

Well, the peril of splitting the party in Play-by-Post is that one group winds up taking longer in its task than the other. The town hall group is basically done with their side of things, while the locksmith group has a fight to resolve (and whatever aftermath comes with it).

Whizbang, Land, Jdvn....Great role-playing in the previous scene, kudos to all three of you for bringing your characters to life! Please continue to do so now at the Drunken Morkoth, while you wait for the others to rejoin you. I'll try to float a couple juicy rumors your way, so at least you have something to talk about. Maybe it's time to introduce another NPC, hmmm.....

Meanwhile, I'll give Question a little longer to post combat actions for Liracor at Ghelve's shop. I could NPC him easily enough for this battle, but I'd rather not. Hopefully, he'll be able to post today.

Keep up the good work, everyone!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 4, 2006)

Let me know if the Voices get to be too much.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Let me know if the Voices get to be too much.




Not at all, Jon's cool.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 4, 2006)

Hey Legildur,

I just noticed that Flannad's leather armor is not reflected in his Armor Class info at the top of his sheet.

Does he not usually wear the armor, or is it just an oversight?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 5, 2006)

Re leather armor... that'd have to be an oversight.  I'll go and correct it.  Thanks.

<edit: fixed AC>


----------



## stonegod (Aug 6, 2006)

As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!

(Jon will attempt to block the creature's escape, defending himself mentally if need be.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As stated earlier, it is now the second half of my trip where I will be able to post 1/d until Weds. See ya!
> 
> (Jon will attempt to block the creature's escape, defending himself mentally if need be.)




OK. Have a successful/fun trip, stone!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 6, 2006)

*Whizbang:*

Quick correction/clarification: Bran the barkeep actually kept the counterfeit coin, he didn't give it back to Jed.

Feel free to edit your post if you want to offer to buy it from Bran instead.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 6, 2006)

I'll wait for Arak's edit and, probably, Remen's subsequent edit before I post.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 6, 2006)

hum...


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

I fear Mr. Dustyboots has sequestered himself with his new Ptolus hardcover.

Whizbang, don't forget about us as you drift in your Monte-induced haze of delirium!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

I think we should refer to him as WBDB.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

If need be, I'll post for the Drunken Morkoth crew later today, under the that Arak has addressed his remark to the bartender. I'm anticipating that WBDB will want to do this, but I'll give him a bit longer.

Things are progressing nicely at the locksmith's shop, though...good job.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually, my motherboard on my PC appears to have died. 

I'll edit.

And everyone elsewhere around the Internet abbreviates my name as WBDB, yeah.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 7, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Actually, my motherboard on my PC appears to have died.
> 
> I'll edit.
> 
> And everyone elsewhere around the Internet abbreviates my name as WBDB, yeah.




Agh, that stinks, man. Hopefully, it won't have too serious of an effect on your posting access.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 7, 2006)

I can see how a dead motherboard might make computer access difficult. 

Glad to see you haven't forgotten about us, though, WBDB. :;


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Legildur,

Should Flannad's ranged attack bonus be +5 and not +4?

(+4 DEX, +1 Small Size)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Whizbang,

I was looking over Arak's skill rank allottments, and I think he can still spend two more skill points.

He's used 1 each for Diplomacy, Handle Animal, Heal, Sense Motive, and the two Knowledges (that's six) and four more for the two extra languages = 10.

Should be 12 total.

What do you think?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Question,

I think Liracor is short 1 more zero level spell.

He should know 5, but I only see 4 listed.

Never mind, I see that there are only 4 zero-level spells on the duskblade list.  That seems strange....


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 8, 2006)

I can certainly be talked into two more skill points.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 8, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I can certainly be talked into two more skill points.




I figured...  

Just let me know where you want to put them.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 8, 2006)

Just wanted to say I think this game has really picked up steam since we picked up that new DM. Much better than that old DM we had. You know. What's-his-name with an M?   

Actually, I think its a good pace. Hope to keep it up!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Just wanted to say I think this game has really picked up steam since we picked up that new DM. Much better than that old DM we had. You know. What's-his-name with an M?
> 
> Actually, I think its a good pace. Hope to keep it up!




Hey, thanks for the kind words! It's amazing how much better things go when you actually have the time to put into it.

We'll see what we can do about keeping things moving like this. After all, it's a _long_ campaign. I'd like to see you guys through as much of it as possible.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Should Flannad's ranged attack bonus be +5 and not +4?
> 
> (+4 DEX, +1 Small Size)



And usually I'm pretty careful with my characters...   

I'm going to put it down to not usually playing small characters.

_<edit> Fixed._


----------



## Legildur (Aug 9, 2006)

And just a gentle reminder about experience points for the skulk


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> And just a gentle reminder about experience points for the skulk




Not to worry...I'm on the verge of granting a lump experience award for this and a few other recent occurrences.

Actually, let's just take care of it now, shall we?

All PCs get 300 xp. This total is for 1.)Getting  information from Patch, 2.)Securing the cooperation of Keygan Ghelve, 3.)Defeating the skulk, and 4.)Good role-playing.

Nice job, all!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 9, 2006)

I think most would argue I need at least one more point in Diplomacy and Arak would want another in Knowledge (Nobility), because he's that kind of guy.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 9, 2006)

CAMPAIGN UPDATE!!!!!

Okay, obviously you guys are on the verge of delving into your first dungeon. Before I can set you loose on the place, however, there are a few things we'll need to get in order.

1. Of course, we need to get everybody together at Ghelve's Locks. I'd like to see posts from Jdvn1, WBDB, and Land Outcast to faciliate this, but I'll make assumptions and NPC those folks if need be.

2. What are you going to do with Mr. Skulky? You can leave him with Ghelve, turn him in to the watch, or do something else entirely. Clearly, Flannad and Liracor have a difference of opinion as to how trustworthy the town guard is. That's fine, so we'll probably need the other PCs to weigh in and come to a majority decision. 

3. For the dungeon delve....Are you set to go as is, or do you want to try to obtain any additional equipment or supplies?  What will you use as a primary light source? And, I need to know a general marching formation you will use....front, middle, rear.

4. It would be useful at some point (doesn't have to be right now) to establish a 'standard operating procedure' for handling common dungeon events...For example, opening a door. This will be a huge time saver, as we will not need to wait a week for everyone to post 'I listen at the door.' 'I search for traps.' etc. If I know what your character wants to do ahead of time, I can resolve the checks, and keep you guys moving on to the interesting parts.

5. Finally, how do you feel about appointing a party leader? Now, this would not be someone who has control over the other characters per se, but someone who could decide for the group whether to go left or right at a fork in the passage, that sort of thing. Again, this could be a big time saver, as we wouldn't have to waste time waiting for the group to make this sort of mundane decision. I'm not set on this, and if the group's not for it, we won't do it.

I was also considering a 'first-come, first-served' approach to this kind of thing....First person to post 'Brother Theophilus leads the way down the left fork' makes the call. Again, just an idea.

I welcome all comments and concerns about these matters. Make your opinions known please!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm back full time now! Just in time for everyone to leave for GenCon! 

As for Mal's questions:

Jon will have his reactions once filled in. 
Jon's instinct is to give it to the guard, but try to question it first. However, once hearing from the other group, his suspicion of the town guard will rise. He will have a suggestion once they are back (turn over to the Church)
Jon can't really carry all that much more; light sources are the main thing he'd want. 10' pole for the gnome? Would like Ghelve to id which doors or the 'tooth' ones and what is on the map if he knows (at least tell us where we would start).
Jon's sheet outlines his combat actions. Door actions are not Jon's to make. 
Neutral on it. Jon is a face, but not really a leader. Arak may think he's a leader, but he's not a face.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 10, 2006)

1. tactics for Flannad updated
2. leaving Skulk with church great idea
3. Flannad can't afford any supplies, so unless someone has a secret stash, he is good to go right now.
4. no light source required in Flannad's view


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

1. I caught up! Sorry for getting a little behind. I think the editing threw me off. Oh, and kudos to L_O for NPCing Dowlee a bit for flavor. And, he hit her natural response dead-on.

2. Once Dowlee gets there, she'll recommend taking him to the watch, taking his body in a covered stretcher to avoid suspicion. Ghelve can't do anything with him, and I don't know what other option we have. We can try to question him at the guard's barracks, but the longer we wait, the more likely Ghelve is in danger. Once those bad guys find out their guard is gone/dead, they'll be angry and take it out on Ghelve. I'm not sure the Church could handle a prisoner, though if they're okay with it, so is Dowlee.

3. I don't need any more supplies. Dowlee would rather be in the middle or towards the back, where her bow is most useful.

4. Dowlee will tend to cover the door with her bow, ready to shoot anything immediately on the other side.

5. I'm not sure a party leader is necessary, but I'm not particularly against it. Deciding which way to go, I think, can be left to whomever is in front, likely a Roguish sort of character who'd be scouting for traps.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> All PCs get 300 xp. This total is for 1.)Getting  information from Patch, 2.)Securing the cooperation of Keygan Ghelve, 3.)Defeating the skulk, and 4.)Good role-playing.
> 
> Nice job, all!




Just for the sake of clarity....everybody should have a total of 350 xp now.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> 1. tactics for Flannad updated




I really think this is a great addition to the character sheet. It puts me in a much better position to run your characters if an absence is necessary, or your posting is delayed.

Jon and Flannad have a 'Tactics' section so far. If any of the rest of you would be so inclined to add such to your sheets, I'd greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> I'll have to see for other feat...




Got a feat picked out for Remen, yet, Land?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Just for the sake of clarity....everybody should have a total of 350 xp now.



Oh, cool. More than I thought. The previous 50 wasn't for the alley fight, was it?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, cool. More than I thought. The previous 50 wasn't for the alley fight, was it?




Indeed it was!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Ah-hah. I must've missed it, then. Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

How do you guys feel about this basic marching order?

Flannad (scouting ahead a bit)
Arak (frontline defense)
Remen (more muscle up front, and to protect the weaker Dowlee and Jon)
Dowlee (ready to fire her bow)
Jon (support with psionics)
Liracor (rear guard...versatile attack, defense, and magic ability)


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

letseeeeee...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> How do you guys feel about this basic marching order?
> 
> Flannad (scouting ahead a bit)
> Arak (frontline defense)
> ...



Works for Jon (and he has his crossbow to pathetically attack with!).


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

er... sounds stupid: I'm blank about it, anyone cares to suggest a feat for Remen?

BTW: I'm ok with the formation


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

What? Remen protect Dowlee? More like Dowlee backing up Remen. 

Looks good to me, I think.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> er... sounds stupid: I'm blank about it, anyone cares to suggest a feat for Remen?



 Er. Weapon Focus? Power Attack? Combat Expertise? What feats are you considering?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> er... sounds stupid: I'm blank about it, anyone cares to suggest a feat for Remen?




The 'Let's all help choose a feat for Remen' contest has begun! Hooray!


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 10, 2006)

Well... you see, 



> Weapon Focus? Power Attack? Combat Expertise?




WF isn't really "fitting" with him, I mean, of course it's one of the "generic feats" and if no interesting option arises, 'tis always good to have a "+1" to hit with your primary weapon...  :\ 

Power Attack is a big no-no for someone fighting with two weapons... at least at this levels...
Power atack in 1: attack = Scimitar -1 and Shortsword -5  :\ 

Combat Expertise... when he enters combat, if he enters rage (most likely), it is of no use... Of course, it opens for the Trip-Disarm Improved feats, which are nothing to be mocked at... but I'd like to hear some ideas...



> What feats are you considering?



There lays the problem: I've got not the least idea
At first I was searching for a feat which allowed me to buy ranks in skills as class instead of cross-class with my first level... but anything interesting would go.

Actually now I'm considering Improved Unarmed Strike...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> WF isn't really "fitting" with him, I mean, of course it's one of the "generic feats" and if no interesting option arises, 'tis always good to have a "+1" to hit with your primary weapon...  :\



True. It's also a gateway feat, though. I don't remember what books are allowed, but in the Draconomicon there's a really nice feat that lets you ignore 5 points of all DR. It requires Weapon Focus and Combat Expertise.


			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Power Attack is a big no-no for someone fighting with two weapons... at least at this levels...
> Power atack in 1: attack = Scimitar -1 and Shortsword -5  :\
> 
> Combat Expertise... when he enters combat, if he enters rage (most likely), it is of no use... Of course, it opens for the Trip-Disarm Improved feats, which are nothing to be mocked at... but I'd like to hear some ideas...



I like the trip feats, but they're not easy with scimitar and short sword... though, when you Rage, your scimitar and shortsword attacks go up anyway.

(as an aside, one of the reasons I like double weapons is that you can choose to power attack and use the weapon as a two-handed weapon and get the extra oomph out of it)

Look for higher level feats that interest you, and work towards those.


			
				Land Outcast said:
			
		

> There lays the problem: I've got not the least idea
> At first I was searching for a feat which allowed me to buy ranks in skills as class instead of cross-class with my first level... but anything interesting would go.
> 
> Actually now I'm considering Improved Unarmed Strike...



I think Improved Unarmed Strike, and then Improved Grapple would fit the character's style (though you'd know better than I would). Whenever I play Fighters, I feel bad taking that feat, though, because since I tend to fight with weapons, it feels like a waste. It would certainly make you stronger against casters, though.

Quick Draw, Improve Initiative, and Iron Will are always useful too.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 10, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> The 'Let's all help choose a feat for Remen' contest has begun! Hooray!



 I'm not entirely sure why people don't do this more often, actually. Other people have good ideas for making characters, and can help to optimize your own. I think we're all Big D&D Boys and feel silly asking for help on what feels to be the most basic part of D&D.

Just because it's basic doesn't mean it's simple, though, and there are a lot of options to consider.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Intimidating Rage (CW)? Scare people who are attacking Dowlee? (but no intimidate)
Iron Will? Buff off that Will save even more (your too angry to be controlled!)
Power Attack to get to Cleave et al.
Endurance to get to Diehard later?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm not entirely sure why people don't do this more often, actually. Other people have good ideas for making characters, and can help to optimize your own. I think we're all Big D&D Boys and feel silly asking for help on what feels to be the most basic part of D&D.
> 
> Just because it's basic doesn't mean it's simple, though, and there are a lot of options to consider.




Oh yeah, I completely agree with this. We always used to do this in FTF games. Working together to come up with great character ideas was a fun part of the social experience of D&D.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 11, 2006)

I'm happy to have Flannad out front.  Malvoisin, how far ahead should Flannad be to make best use of his darkvision, low-light vision and stealth abilities without being compromised by the party or leaving himself too exposed?  Different DMs have different ideas on this.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 11, 2006)

Malvoisin, I'll be away for a couple of days and likely without Internet access.  Can you please NPC Flannad in the meantime?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, I'll be away for a couple of days and likely without Internet access.  Can you please NPC Flannad in the meantime?




Absolutely. Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm happy to have Flannad out front.  Malvoisin, how far ahead should Flannad be to make best use of his darkvision, low-light vision and stealth abilities without being compromised by the party or leaving himself too exposed?  Different DMs have different ideas on this.




Hmm, good question. I've seen different things here. 30 feet maybe?

Ultimately, it's your call. I tend to play it kind of fast and loose on vision and distance, unless there is a specific encounter that warrants precise measurement.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Hmm, good question. I've seen different things here. 30 feet maybe?
> 
> Ultimately, it's your call. I tend to play it kind of fast and loose on vision and distance, unless there is a specific encounter that warrants precise measurement.



Assuming a 30' light source (torch), that'd put him on the edge of the shadow for critters w/o low-light. So, he wouldn't be hiding from things w/ low-light or darkvision (unless there is cover). 60' is good shadow for low-light, but a bit far from the party (two move actions to get there). We use 30' in our FtF game just for that reason.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Assuming a 30' light source (torch), that'd put him on the edge of the shadow for critters w/o low-light. So, he wouldn't be hiding from things w/ low-light or darkvision (unless there is cover). 60' is good shadow for low-light, but a bit far from the party (two move actions to get there). We use 30' in our FtF game just for that reason.




Right, that's what I was thinking. I don't know if Legildur is comfortable having Flannad that far out in front of the party's muscle.

60 feet for optimal stealth? 
30 feet for better protection?

Your call, Legildur.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 11, 2006)

HUm... then I think I'll go with Quick Draw... 

Mal, what do you think about feat retraining from PH II? (just in case I eventually find a more fitting feat according to his actions)


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> HUm... then I think I'll go with Quick Draw...
> 
> Mal, what do you think about feat retraining from PH II? (just in case I eventually find a more fitting feat according to his actions)




I'm sure that if you want to swap out a feat in the future, we can find a way to make that happen. The exact details would depend on the specific feats in question, but I am open to that possibility.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 11, 2006)

Guys,

Just let me know when you're done questioning the skulk, and I'll steer you back to the locksmith's shop, and down into Jzadirune!

Also, I am presuming you want to leave the skulk in the custody of the Cuthbertines, unless I hear otherwise.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

Just thouight on a possible modification to the formation: I behind Flannad to cover his retreat if needed, some good ranks on Move Silently make that a viable idea.

What do you think?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Just thouight on a possible modification to the formation: I behind Flannad to cover his retreat if needed, some good ranks on Move Silently make that a viable idea.
> 
> What do you think?



If Flannad was at 60' and you at 30'; otherwise, you'll be to close to the light source and thus (w/ no other cover) have nowhere to hide.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 13, 2006)

> If Flannad was at 60' and you at 30'; otherwise, you'll be to close to the light source and thus (w/ no other cover) have nowhere to hide.




Sounds good to me...


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Just thouight on a possible modification to the formation: I behind Flannad to cover his retreat if needed, some good ranks on Move Silently make that a viable idea.
> 
> What do you think?




That's okay with me, we'll just have to hear from Legildur to know for sure if that's what he wants to do.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 13, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's okay with me, we'll just have to hear from Legildur to know for sure if that's what he wants to do.



He said he'd be gone a few days; may be back today/Monday?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2006)

Land Outcast, that's a great plan and gets Flannad out to a nice distance to be of some use.  Flannad at 60ft and Remen at 30ft.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Land Outcast, that's a great plan and gets Flannad out to a nice distance to be of some use.  Flannad at 60ft and Remen at 30ft.




Done!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 13, 2006)

Legildur:

Just to clarify...do you want to take 20 on every search check for Flannad? 

I ask just because you said he wanted to 'briefly' check for traps in your latest post. I wasn't sure if that's just description, or if it means you just wanted to make a regular skill check.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 13, 2006)

Where feasible, yes.  Particularly for doors/chests etc.  If we are in a hurry for some reason, then normal search checks.  So, after an initial listen check, he'll then take 20 on the last flight of stairs.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 14, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Where feasible, yes.  Particularly for doors/chests etc.  If we are in a hurry for some reason, then normal search checks.  So, after an initial listen check, he'll then take 20 on the last flight of stairs.




Legildur, let's talk a bit more about assumptions and standard operating procedure for dungeon exploration.

1. I will presume that Flannad is constantly looking and listening, relying on his keen gnomish senses to detect trouble. So, unless you want to state that he is looking or listening for something specific, you won't need to express this all the time. I will automatically make Listen and Spot checks for him as things move along. In fact, I'll post the results of such checks (if applicable) in the initial description of a new room or area, so if there is no Listen/Spot result described, you can assume he didn't note anything unusual.

2. It's fine to take 20 on search checks here and there, particularly for doors, chests, or other objects. However, to take 20 on every square foot of room and hallway implies a very leisurely pace, which doesn't make sense from a role-playing standpoint in this situation (after all, there are abducted children to save!) I'm not going to go so far as to disallow you from taking 20 on search checks, but do keep the situation in mind for future reference. Too much dallying will likely certainly have negative consequences for the party. I will assume that doors, chests, etc., will be searched with a Take 20. For floors, walls, stairs, etc., you will need to specify in your posts whether a Search check is to be made, and whether it is a standard check, or a Take 20.

3. For rooms and corridors that Flannad scouts and finds non-threatening, is it fair to assume that he would then give the rest of the group the all-clear to join him in that location? If that's all right with you, I'll just post descriptions of these areas for the whole group (essentially assuming the scouting took place, but skipping the playing out of it). I fear otherwise the game would really bog down while Flannad scouts, and the five other players are left twiddling their thumbs. No fun for them, so I'd rather try to streamline things if we can. Obviously, in a situation where Flannad finds something interesting/dangerous, we'll make surprise checks, or role-play the event as needed. I'm just talking about the routine exploration here.

Please do let me know how you feel about these matters. I welcome opinions from the other players as well. Thanks!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 14, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Legildur, let's talk a bit more about assumptions and standard operating procedure for dungeon exploration.
> 
> 1.In fact, I'll post the results of such checks (if applicable) in the initial description of a new room or area, so if there is no Listen/Spot result described, you can assume he didn't note anything unusual.



I'd only request them if I though something was up after an initial entry into a room ('That's odd....')



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 2. For floors, walls, stairs, etc., you will need to specify in your posts whether a Search check is to be made, and whether it is a standard check, or a Take 20.



Don't forget you can always take 10 when not threatened (it takes no more time than a normal roll). So, take 20 on the important stuff, and 10 when not. 



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Please do let me know how you feel about these matters. I welcome opinions from the other players as well. Thanks!



Seems find to me.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2006)

Guys,

I feel like we don't really have a consensus yet as to where to explore next. Some of you seem to want to check out the doors on the south wall (Liracor, Remen) while some of you want to press on down the western corridor (Jon, Flannad). Dowlee, meanwhile, had expressed an interest in making a thorough search of the present room.

Please continue to discuss this in-character, and I'll move you on when I have a clearer idea what you're going to do.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Sorry Malvoisin, I would have responded to you sooner, but for some reason I'm not receiving e-mail alerts for new posts in my subscribed threads.  Not sure if it is an EnWorld problem or if my work spam filter is trashing them.

Anyway, your proposed procedures are fine by me.  It always takes a bit of adjustment for style - I have another PbP DM who will only provide results reactively to skill checks, ie you must state that you are using a particular skill.

1.  Fine.

2.  Take 20 on high risk items (doors/chests etc).  Standard roll otherwise unless specifically noted.  No point in taking 10 as Search check modifier not high enough to really find anything.

3.  Yes, please keep them all moving nicely as a disjointed group - Flannad 30ft out from Remen, who is 30ft out from the remainder of the group.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Sorry Malvoisin, I would have responded to you sooner, but for some reason I'm not receiving e-mail alerts for new posts in my subscribed threads.  Not sure if it is an EnWorld problem or if my work spam filter is trashing them.



Its ENWorld. Weekly updates work fine, but not the instant ones.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Sorry Malvoisin, I would have responded to you sooner, but for some reason I'm not receiving e-mail alerts for new posts in my subscribed threads.  Not sure if it is an EnWorld problem or if my work spam filter is trashing them.




I don't have this problem, because I obsessively check the boards every 10 minutes or so, to see if anyone has posted...  

It's not a problem, Legildur. Your response time is still pretty quick.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Okay, got it now.  EnWorld got hacked by a spambot or something.  I miss the alerts


----------



## Legildur (Aug 15, 2006)

Malvoisin, if the group gets it together, feel free to have Flannad try and disarm a trap on the door that they wish to go through as per Jon's suggested route.  Make sure he listens first.  Of course, if the group decides to try and find an alternative route where the skulks and dark gnomes may have already disarmed doors and jammed them open, then that is alright by him.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 15, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Malvoisin, if the group gets it together, feel free to have Flannad try and disarm a trap on the door that they wish to go through as per Jon's suggested route.  Make sure he listens first.  Of course, if the group decides to try and find an alternative route where the skulks and dark gnomes may have already disarmed doors and jammed them open, then that is alright by him.




Okay, sounds good! At this point, I'm just holding off a bit to see if anyone wants to check out the open room to the south, before the group moves off down the corridor.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 15, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Okay, sounds good! At this point, I'm just holding off a bit to see if anyone wants to check out the open room to the south, before the group moves off down the corridor.



I'm fairly sure that's Remen's plan. Not that I can read his mind or anything. 

YET! Bwahahaha!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey guys,

I had to work late today. Look for the next post tomorrow. Since Remen has backed off of his desire to explore the south room, we'll have the party head off down the western passageway. See you tomorrow!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 16, 2006)

Mal,

Thanks for keeping the first post updated w/ info; I venture there a lot. Could you let us know when you update it so I don't miss anything.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal,
> 
> Thanks for keeping the first post updated w/ info; I venture there a lot. Could you let us know when you update it so I don't miss anything.




Sure, I'll let you all know here when it receives a significant update.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

*Experience Award!*

100 xp to all PCs for handling the pit trap in such fine fashion!

Bringing the grand total to 450!

Huzzah!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 18, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 100 xp to all PCs for handling the pit trap in such fine fashion!
> 
> Bringing the grand total to 450!
> 
> Huzzah!



Now I can buy that little XP house I've always wanted.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going to be spotty for at least a week, so feel free to NPC me to keep things moving.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 18, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to be spotty for at least a week, so feel free to NPC me to keep things moving.




Okay, Jdvn! Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Question (Aug 18, 2006)

Wasnt talking about disable device, but rather opening the door from afar to set it off......think of the bucket of water over the door routine, if you push the door open with a long stick, the pail of water doesnt get you. Besides, how difficult can the DC on these doors be.......its a ECL 1 adventure!

If we dont go through that door we have no choice but to use the skulk tunnels which are probably sized for halflings.......means squeezing through them in full armor for medium sized PCs, and i can pretty much guaranteed we will be ambushed half way through......


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 18, 2006)

> Besides, how difficult can the DC on these doors be.......its a ECL 1 adventure!




 

You wouldn't expect an ECL 1 adventure to have no overpowering encounters, or would you?

From he who his character Rogue lvl 1 was eaten by two very young fang dragons for -stupidly- attacking them.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Wasnt talking about disable device, but rather opening the door from afar to set it off......think of the bucket of water over the door routine, if you push the door open with a long stick, the pail of water doesnt get you. Besides, how difficult can the DC on these doors be.......its a ECL 1 adventure!



AoW (another Paizo adventure path that I'm running) had some DC 30 Disable Device checks in its first one. Their first ones tend to be grindy.  Though, statistically, if Flannad takes 20, he should hopefully just fail, not trigger.   

I don't any of us have any 10' or longer items, however.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2006)

No Take 20 allowed on Disable Device.........

He has a small chance to disable a magical trap..... and without the hit points to survive anything nasty.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> No Take 20 allowed on Disable Device.........
> 
> He has a small chance to disable a magical trap..... and without the hit points to survive anything nasty.



Obviously, I haven't played a rogue in a *long* time.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2006)

Guys, your conversation about disarming this trap is warming the cockles of my heart!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 19, 2006)

Legildur,

Just a quick clarification. The door in the masks room that was propped open was an 'A' door, not a 'J' door.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 19, 2006)

Then I guess we skip the comparison part.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2006)

Okay, based on the conversation over in the IC thread, it seems like you guys want to head back to the mask room and check out the open door. I'll presentt that action in my next post, but it likely won't come until tomorrow morning. Who's leading the way? Flannad or Remen?

Nice role-playing from you all, as always!   

Oh, and any healing in the works for Flannad?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 20, 2006)

That last one is a good question.  He'll be reluctant to attempt anything with only 3 hps.  And he's loathed to quaff his potion of Cure Moderate Wounds for only 5 hps of damage.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2006)

I'd assume it would be standard formation, though closer together since we know what is there (unless its changed )

Flannad could ask Dowlee for some, maybe one cure light?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 20, 2006)

1d8+1 should certainly do the trick (on average). 

Remember, we're first level! Not the most stout of people, and not a lot of spells to burn! Let's try not to die here, huh?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm doing my best!  Flannad is min-maxed for trap work - even his feat selection!  But at first level, it still doesn't give you great odds.  And thanks for the CLW Jdvn1.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'm doing my best!  Flannad is min-maxed for trap work - even his feat selection!  But at first level, it still doesn't give you great odds.  And thanks for the CLW Jdvn1.




Flannad is built very well for his roguish duties....I should tell you that he rolled a '4' on his Disable Device check for that door.


----------



## Question (Aug 20, 2006)

About the map......theres a blue colored exclamation mark standing just past the door way. I assume thats flannad?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 20, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> About the map......theres a blue colored exclamation mark standing just past the door way. I assume thats flannad?




Heh...yes, that's a actually a lower case 'f', not an exclamation point. The map lost some resolution when I cropped it down.

So, yes, that's Flannad.


----------



## Question (Aug 20, 2006)

I dont really have any idea what to do. Moving into the room itself provokes 2 AoOs from the skulks. Who are the fighter types in this group? Or can anyone tumble?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 20, 2006)

Primary Figthers: Arak, Remen
Secondary: Liracor, Dowlee
Tumbling: Flannad
Magic/Psi: Dowlee, Jon, Liracor

Unless I am mistaken, the door is only partially open, so tumbling would be might difficult regardless. You could try a ranged attack, or delay until you can move.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> I dont really have any idea what to do. Moving into the room itself provokes 2 AoOs from the skulks. Who are the fighter types in this group? Or can anyone tumble?




stonegod's suggestions are good ones. Delaying until later in the intiative order could be smart. Or, I could even see Liracor moving into the room and soaking up the AOO's (he does have a high AC and decent hp total) so that Arak and Remen could follow behind without fear. 'Take one for the team' as it were?

In any case, any attacks made from the other side of the door (melee or ranged) will suffer cover penalties, fyi. As stoney said, the door is only partly open.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

Any chance of getting all the round 1 actions in by tomorrow morning? It would be awesome if we could do combat at the pace of a round a day. What do you guys think?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 21, 2006)

Fine by me!  Barring unusual circumstances, I'm only offline for about 8 hours while I sleep......


----------



## Question (Aug 21, 2006)

Im slightly confused now regarding placement. How can Dowlee attack the skulk at all? From the map it looks like the skulks have a solid sheet of stone wall between them and Dowlee, and that the only way to get them is to move inside the doorway, or beyond. Remen has moved beyond the doorway into the room proper, and is now flanked by the skulks. Is Dowlee actually in the doorway? Hmm it seems i cant actually move into the room now even if i want to, i can only move 20 ft, and farthest i can get to is the spot that Remen is standing.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Im slightly confused now regarding placement. How can Dowlee attack the skulk at all? From the map it looks like the skulks have a solid sheet of stone wall between them and Dowlee, and that the only way to get them is to move inside the doorway, or beyond. Remen has moved beyond the doorway into the room proper, and is now flanked by the skulks. Is Dowlee actually in the doorway? Hmm it seems i cant actually move into the room now even if i want to, i can only move 20 ft, and farthest i can get to is the spot that Remen is standing.



I'm assuming the door does not take up 5' of thickness, so Dowlee is near the open part of the door.

And yes, looks like the closest you could do is get behind Dowlee.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

Right, for the purpose of combat, I think it's easier to assume that the walls/doors don't take up space. So, Dowlee would be considered to be adjacent to Remen and both skulks. Arak is adjacent to Remen, Dowlee, and Skulk #1.

I know this strains the limits of reality, but it makes it simpler to run a combat.

Having said that, remember that while attacks can be made from one side of the door to the other, there can't be AOOs, because there is cover involved.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

Whoops, just realized I made a mistake. Flannad, being in total defense, should not have been able to make an AOO.

Fortunately, it doesn't change anything. Remen's attack alone would have been enough to drop that skulk. I'll leave things as is for now, but just wanted to let you all know I realized I messed up.

Won't happen again, promise!  

edit: It was bugging me, so I modified the last combat post to show that only Remen made an AOO. The end result is the same, just the details have changed. That is all.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

Ha, it seems we have a _slight_ difference of opinion as to what happens next....  

Anyone with a light source want to accompany Remen on his pursuit down the east tunnel?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 21, 2006)

*XP Award!!*

100 xp to all for defeating another skulk!

For a grand total of 550 (over halfway to 2nd level now).  Huzzah!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Ha, it seems we have a _slight_ difference of opinion as to what happens next....
> 
> Anyone with a light source want to accompany Remen on his pursuit down the east tunnel?



Unless Dowlee casts _light_ on him, Jon is not giving up the *only* light source they have currently.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Anyone with a light source want to accompany Remen on his pursuit down the east tunnel?



Well, I've just posted IC.  As Flannad is a weak combatant, and his action occurs before Remen's in the initiative order, Flannad will move to the centre of the room (move action) and pick up the sunrod (move action) and hold it out for Remen to take on his way through (free action), like a relay baton pass.

And yeah, I was internally debating about Total Defense v Fighting Defensively because of the lack of AOOs, but figured that Flannad needs hps to survive traps and do his job and that the chances of him hitting were slim at best anyway.  And he's not a natural combatant.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 22, 2006)

Okay....

So, are we splitting up the party? Remen and Arak are in pursuit down the passage, and Jon and Flannad are staying put? (Dowlee and Liracor's actions as yet unknown).

Interesting....


----------



## Legildur (Aug 22, 2006)

Flannad will move next round to follow Remen, but decided to use his action to aid the warrior in getting light.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 22, 2006)

Jon specified caution, but will follow cautiously if some of our more aggressive members charge off.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 22, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon specified caution, but will follow cautiously if some of our more aggressive members charge off.




Indeed they already have.....


----------



## Legildur (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm guessing that Remen and Arak will make the decision in quick time as to what direction we go, and that Flannad will simply follow them.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 22, 2006)

Land Outcast, it looks as though Remen is the one in position to decide the party's direction. Which way?


----------



## Question (Aug 23, 2006)

Hmmm any idea how big these tunnels are? Is our speed hindered while in it?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Hmmm any idea how big these tunnels are? Is our speed hindered while in it?




The tunnels are tubular, and 5 feet in diameter. Some of you have to stoop a bit to move around in them, but no, I am not imposing any speed penalties.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 23, 2006)

Land Outcast,

There seems to be a discrepancy in your latest post. The party is not in the 'forest' room, but still in the tunnel to the east. Flannad went south through the tunnel to scout the room there when he disappeared. So, I am assuming that is the direction you meant to go.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 23, 2006)

Ooops   

I changed his actions, he'll guard the forest passage then


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey guys,

For the present combat, I wanted to try somethning a little different, just as an experiment. Let's run this fight without a combat map.

Express move actions in the abstract, offering a motive. (i.e., 'Arak attempts to move into position to flank the first skulk'; 'Dowlee steps back to get a clearer shot with her bow', etc.)

One of the things I don't like about 3rd Edition is the tactical combat. I think it bogs things down needlessly. I would like to develop an alternative means of handling combats in the PbP format if possible. Obviously, we will need to consider how to handle things like Attacks of Opportunity. So, it's a work in progress.

And, it will require lots of conditions and options in your combat posts. (If the enemy is within range, do X. If not, do Y. That kind of thing.)

As always, feedback welcome.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 24, 2006)

Not a big issue for me, as Flannad is not much of a combatant.  But I could see how it could be an issue for the more warrior-oriented types.  Personally, I prefer the maps.  But I can work without them easily enough.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 24, 2006)

I enjoy more a non-map scenario... but that's just me


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Interesting. Try it out can't hurt, right? I imagine it'd be tougher for larger combats (keeping in mind where _everything_ is...)

(and, yes, I'm behind on reading stuff for this game, so thanks for NPCing me.  I'm trying not to fall too far behind!  )


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

Sure no problem, Jdvn1.

Still, you might want to have Dowlee check in on things soon.....her friends need healing. LOTS of healing.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 24, 2006)

I can see the potions being used up pretty quick.  Sorry guys, was relying on the spot skill to stay alive.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I can see the potions being used up pretty quick.  Sorry guys, was relying on the spot skill to stay alive.



Jon doesn't spot. Those Voices in his head are mighty distracting...

Voiced: _Jon, Don't look now, but you're about to be killed!_
Jon: _What?_
Thingy: *stabby death*
Voices: _Told you so!_
Jon: *Ugh*

As for combat: It'll be different, but I'll work w/ it.


----------



## Land Outcast (Aug 24, 2006)

Hey!
Remen was just 40ft away and looking into another room, he could have spotted the dirtty little buggas  

or maybe not...


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Another note: In the future, if Jon is attacked for a bunch of damage, he'll try to use his Elan resilience (currently, spend 1pp to negate 2 damage). If you retcon, that means he's only at -4, not -6. Jon can do it as an immediate action (i.e., not on his turn).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 24, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Sure no problem, Jdvn1.
> 
> Still, you might want to have Dowlee check in on things soon.....her friends need healing. LOTS of healing.



 I just noticed that! Our Rogue _definitely_ found that blade as it buried itself into his back!

It's a shame I can't CLW anyone this round regardless. Can I use a Heal check as a free action to glance around the room and gauge which one of the bodies on the ground is worse off?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Another note: In the future, if Jon is attacked for a bunch of damage, he'll try to use his Elan resilience (currently, spend 1pp to negate 2 damage). If you retcon, that means he's only at -4, not -6. Jon can do it as an immediate action (i.e., not on his turn).




Yes, absolutely, I will allow this to be retconned.

Jon's resilience ability slipped my mind, to be honest.

I will edit his HP total in the IC thread.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Yes, absolutely, I will allow this to be retconned.
> 
> Jon's resilience ability slipped my mind, to be honest.
> 
> I will edit his HP total in the IC thread.



Thankie sai. Trips me up on my other Elan a lot. Kept on doing a 1 for 1 burn, using it for half-effectiveness. *sigh*


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I just noticed that! Our Rogue _definitely_ found that blade as it buried itself into his back!
> 
> It's a shame I can't CLW anyone this round regardless. Can I use a Heal check as a free action to glance around the room and gauge which one of the bodies on the ground is worse off?




Yes, I will allow this as a free action, once Dowlee enters the room.

See how nice I am?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 24, 2006)

That leaves our beguiler at -9, correct?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> That leaves our beguiler at -9, correct?




Duskblade....but yes, that's correct.

I feel bad....the dice just aren't falling your way right now.


----------



## Question (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow and people say that its hard to hit in melee at level 1. Is there anything i can do to stop myself from dying next round?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 24, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Wow and people say that its hard to hit in melee at level 1. Is there anything i can do to stop myself from dying next round?




If Dowlee can get in and stabilize you or cast heal in the second round, that would do it.

And, of course, there is a 10% chance at the end of each round that you will auto-stabilize.

But, Dowlee is your best chance.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2006)

So, it looks like we are waiting for Whizbang to determine Arak's actions before Dowlee saves all the dieing?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> So, it looks like we are waiting for Whizbang to determine Arak's actions before Dowlee saves all the dieing?




Yep.

I'll NPC Arak tomorrow morning if WBDB hasn't posted an action for him by then. 

I assume his round will be pretty straightforward....Greatsword upside the head, that sort of thing.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I assume his round will be pretty straightforward....Greatsword upside the head, that sort of thing.



Arak's a paladin.

Its a greatsword upside the head... for justice!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey, speaking of Arak....

Whizbang, does Arak 'default' to fighting with his Greatsword? If so, what does he do with his shield? Is it strapped to his back?

I'm trying to reconcile his two-handed weapon with his shield.


----------



## Question (Aug 25, 2006)

The shield gives him the AC bonus to attacks on his rear


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> The shield gives him the AC bonus to attacks on his rear




Heh, I'm not sure it really works that way...  

Funny image though.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 25, 2006)

IC thread is updated, I went ahead and NPC'd Arak. 

And, he made the most of it!


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey Guys,

I'll be gone for most of today, so my next chance to post will be late tonight.

I'm hoping that in that time, Jdvn1 and Land Outcast will have a chance to post round 2 combat actions for Dowlee and Remen.

I could NPC them both, but I'd rather not, so I'll wait a bit longer.

Thanks.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Remen does his move that simultaneously auto-kills the bad guys and brings everyone in the party to max hp and also gives them 40 temporary hp for 8 hours. You know the one.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 27, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Remen does his move that simultaneously auto-kills the bad guys and brings everyone in the party to max hp and also gives them 40 temporary hp for 8 hours. You know the one.



Can I learn that too?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Can I learn that too?



 GM bribes are harder to pull of in PbP.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> GM bribes are harder to pull of in PbP.




Yes, that's true....


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

Huh, Land Outcast hasn't been on the site for five days now. That's unusual, hope all is okay with him. :\


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

*Experience!*

Well, we learned a lesson today, kids.

Dark Creepers + 2d6 Sneak Attack = Trouble for 1st level parties.

But, here's the good news...you survived, and you each get 300 xp for doing so.

850 total xp, and 2nd level not far off now!


----------



## stonegod (Aug 28, 2006)

Didn't see an absent thread, but his email address is on the Savage Tide thread.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 28, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Didn't see an absent thread, but his email address is on the Savage Tide thread.




Yeah, maybe I'll give him a buzz, see what's up...


----------



## Legildur (Aug 29, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> But, here's the good news...you survived, and you each get 300 xp for doing so.
> 
> 850 total xp, and 2nd level not far off now!



Speaking of which, what are your rules for leveling?


----------



## Question (Aug 29, 2006)

How did the skulks get 2d6 sneak attack? This would mean they were level 3 rogues at the least


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 29, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Speaking of which, what are your rules for leveling?




I'm happy to allow you all to level as soon as you hit 1000 xp. I know it's not exactly 'realistic', but it's much more fun than making you all go through weeks of training, and what not.

I may, however, be a little more restricitive if anyone chooses to multiclass. By this I just mean that the selection has to make some sense. If Flannad wanted to take a level of Fighter or Ranger, I'd probably be open to that. If he wanted to take a level of Monk or Cleric, I'd probably veto it, just because it doesn't fit his character's history or personality. I don't use favored class rules or impose xp penalties for multiclassing, however.

I'll probably just use a fixed hit point advancement system for you all, to keep it simple. (Half a hit die at even levels, half plus one at odd levels).

Any other specific questions?


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 29, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> How did the skulks get 2d6 sneak attack? This would mean they were level 3 rogues at the least




These were Dark Creepers, not Skulks.

Their Sneak Attack is a special ability, not tied to class levels.


----------



## Legildur (Aug 30, 2006)

Okay, Flannad has taken one of the cloaks and his share of the treasure.  He is feeling like he is at the limit of his weight capacity before it would begin to impede his abilities, so he won't take any daggers.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 30, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Okay, Flannad has taken one of the cloaks and his share of the treasure.  He is feeling like he is at the limit of his weight capacity before it would begin to impede his abilities, so he won't take any daggers.




That's fine.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2006)

So, is everyone in agreement with Jon's suggestion? Head back to the room with the map on the wall, and try the key in the 'Z' door?


----------



## Legildur (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm happy with that.


----------



## Question (Aug 31, 2006)

Sure, we are out of options otherwise.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Sure, we are out of options otherwise.




Well, that's not entirely true, as there are still several directions you could take in exploring the tunnels.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 31, 2006)

I would also suggest (and I"ll have Jon do so as well) that we search the other 'Z' room in case there is another key that will potentially open one of the other doors we have not yet reached.


----------



## Malvoisin (Aug 31, 2006)

*Experience!*

For avoiding the falling cabinet trap and finding the 'Z' key, everybody gets 50 xp.

900 total xp now! Almost to 2nd level!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Almost to 2nd level! Assuming we don't have a TPK.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2006)

I think I might have Flannad trigger a trap just to get us the extra 100xps!  Sure, he'll take a hit, but everyone would get a level out of it


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Well, if you died, we could always go to a tavern and find Flannad2, the twin...


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2006)

LOL! So true.  Sounds like our live games!  but maybe this time I'd come back as a darkcreeper.....


----------



## stonegod (Sep 1, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I think I might have Flannad trigger a trap just to get us the extra 100xps!  Sure, he'll take a hit, but everyone would get a level out of it



Well, if you are willing to sacrifice yourself, we could just kill you directly for the XP. Couldn't we?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 1, 2006)

Sure, why not? 

A bounty on the head of Flannad! 100 xp for the first person to bring him in, dead or alive!


----------



## Legildur (Sep 1, 2006)

<grrr>


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> <grrr>



 What is that? Are you possessed? Now we have a _reason_ to kill Flannad!


----------



## Legildur (Sep 2, 2006)

Except I don't think that it would prove much of a challenge, and therefore not worth any xps...


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 5, 2006)

I made a minor update to the first post of this thread. I added the complete diagram of Jzadirune's gear doors and keys to the 'References' section.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, friends, you've gone and found trouble again.   

Would anyone care to NPC Remen's actions for this fight? I will do it if I have to, but I think it would definitely be better to have a player control him.

Any volunteers? Please?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

stonegod, let me know if you want to use Jon's resilience ability to reduce the damage he took. If so, I'll update the post accordingly.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 6, 2006)

I'll do it (NPC Remen).  Though without a tactics guide from Land Outcast, I'll only do a fair job - not sure if he would rage in this situation or not.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> stonegod, let me know if you want to use Jon's resilience ability to reduce the damage he took. If so, I'll update the post accordingly.



Two notes:
- Yes, he would use that (taking him down to 4 pp and leaving him w/ 2 hp)
- And, in the future, I'd appreciate knowing if my one means of protection expired before we charged into trouble. Jon is the pessimistic cautious type, after all.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 6, 2006)

Are there rules for pulling someone out of a grapple, or is Aid Another as close as you can get?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> I'll do it (NPC Remen).  Though without a tactics guide from Land Outcast, I'll only do a fair job - not sure if he would rage in this situation or not.




That's fine, I just hoped somebody could offer up some combat actions for him while we wait to see what happens with Land Outcast. I appreciate you stepping up to the plate.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Two notes:
> - Yes, he would use that (taking him down to 4 pp and leaving him w/ 2 hp)
> - And, in the future, I'd appreciate knowing if my one means of protection expired before we charged into trouble. Jon is the pessimistic cautious type, after all.




Okay I'll adjust the post accordingly. 

Sorry for the lack of warning, I actually hadn't thought about it until Jon got attacked. It was a subjective call, but I figured, based on the amount of exploration that occurred since he last put up the armor, that a good hour at least had passed.

In the future, I'll try to keep track of time more closely, and let you know when the armor expires. 

btw, I think Jon has 3 pp remaining. Hasn't he used his Resilience twice and Inertial Armor once in this day?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> btw, I think Jon 3 pp remaining. Hasn't he used his Resilience twice and Inertial Armor once in this day?



I looked and could only fine the internal armor and one use of resilience making this this second use for a total of 3pp out of his six unless I missed something.

The armor would not have had an effect on the grapple touch attack (its an armor, not a deflection bonus), but its nice to have anyway.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

Right, I agree with the pp remaining: 3.

Your post above (#337) said 4 remaining, if I read it correctly, so I was questioning that.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Are there rules for pulling someone out of a grapple, or is Aid Another as close as you can get?




Aid Another to help Jon make his own escape roll is probably the way to handle it. I looked at the SRD for Grapple rules, and I didn't see anything about pulling someone else free from being grappled.

Having said that, I confess to being one of those people who has to look at the rules every time a grapple takes place, so I'm certainly not an expert.

edit: I just looked at Liracor's action in the IC thread, and it appears from the stated action that he wants to join the grapple himself, rather than help Jon escape.

That is to say, that even if Liracor successfully grapples the rags, it doesn't mean the rags stop grappling Jon.

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Aid Another to help Jon make his own escape roll is probably the way to handle it. I looked at the SRD for Grapple rules, and I didn't see anything about pulling someone else free from being grappled.
> 
> Having said that, I confess to being one of those people who has to look at the rules every time a grapple takes place, so I'm certainly not an expert.
> 
> ...



Licracor can join the grapple w/ a successful check. Then he can use a grapple check to free Jon (you can break another's hold just as you can break another's pin).

Anyone can attack the thing grappling, and it does not receive cover from Jon. It also losses its Dex bonus when grappling. Ranged attacks have a 50/50 chance of hitting Jon instead.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 6, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Licracor can join the grapple w/ a successful check. Then he can use a grapple check to free Jon (you can break another's hold just as you can break another's pin).
> 
> Anyone can attack the thing grappling, and it does not receive cover from Jon. It also losses its Dex bonus when grappling. Ranged attacks have a 50/50 chance of hitting Jon instead.




Thanks, stonegod, that's helpful. He can't join the grapple and try to free Jon in one round, though, right? Each is a separate standard action, I'm assuming?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 6, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Thanks, stonegod, that's helpful. He can't join the grapple and try to free Jon in one round, though, right? Each is a separate standard action, I'm assuming?



Each is an "attack action"--i.e., something he can make as part of an attack. So, if he had iterative attacks (+6/+1), he could grapple then break the pin in one round, assuming he was close enough to initiate the grapple. 

I played a dwarven grappling monk, so I got these rules down cold.


----------



## Question (Sep 7, 2006)

I meant to use grapple actions to free jon from the grapple, yes, sorry if that was not clear.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm going to hold off on the next combat round a bit, in hopes that Question and Jdvn1 will be able to post combat actions for Liracor and Dowlee.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

*bump* trying to draw Jdvn1's attention...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *bump* trying to draw Jdvn1's attention...



 Hi, howya doin'? How's the family? 

See, I have an excuse. I was waiting to make sure Liracor would move so that Jon would take a 5' step and I could cure him... except just now I realized that it'd be pointless for me to delay because I could just do it next round and it'd be exactly the same thing. So, um, 

Heh, oops.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hi, howya doin'? How's the family?
> 
> See, I have an excuse. I was waiting to make sure Liracor would move so that Jon would take a 5' step and I could cure him... except just now I realized that it'd be pointless for me to delay because I could just do it next round and it'd be exactly the same thing. So, um,
> 
> Heh, oops.



Ha, it's okay. I'm just antsy to get on with killing all of you continuing the combat.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 8, 2006)

I vote everyone needs more hit points.

EDIT: ... everyone _in the party_ that is. No one else.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 8, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I vote everyone needs more hit points.
> 
> EDIT: ... everyone _in the party_ that is. No one else.




Well, if you guys win this fight, you'll level up, so that should help....

'course, you've got to win first. It would help if one of the melee types could actually land a hit.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 11, 2006)

Guys, I'll be posting round 4 combat results Monday morning.

I'll NPC any characters as necessary, probably just sticking to straightforward attack actions.

FYI


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Arak bleeds.



Indeed he does.

Maybe Dowlee will be able to do something about that in the next round?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2006)

Mal:

Some folks from LO's part of the world have been able to connect using proxies: Instructions here with a possible one that works here. You want to forward that to LO?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 12, 2006)

Yes, I will forward this info to Land right now.

edit: It's done! I hope that will be helpful to him in making a return to these forums.


----------



## Question (Sep 16, 2006)

Omg lol i must have missed those rags 5 times in a row with the sword.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Omg lol i must have missed those rags 5 times in a row with the sword.



Yeah, these Raggamoffyns have a pretty high AC, and Liracor's rolls haven't all been stellar.

Make no mistake, this is a tough encounter for 1st level characters.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Yeah, these Raggamoffyns have a pretty high AC, and Liracor's rolls haven't all been stellar.
> 
> Make no mistake, this is a tough encounter for 1st level characters.



Doesn't help that they're immune to our "arcane" damage caster. Stupid mindless things.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 17, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Doesn't help that they're immune to our "arcane" damage caster. Stupid mindless things.



Yep, they're constructs, so that limits Jon's ability to affect them, definitely.


----------



## Question (Sep 17, 2006)

We have no wizard?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> We have no wizard?



Nope. Mal was in the original Phyrrus version. I took up the role as both face and arcane damage roles. Liracor has some augmenting arcane spells, of course, but Jon will provide direct damage. Just not against constructs currently.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 18, 2006)

Hello, back with access but with precious little time   

Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).

Good to be back here!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 18, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Hello, back with access but with precious little time
> 
> Spring holiday here, I'll be back asap (or have spotty access at best, next week I'll return to uniform posting).
> 
> Good to be back here!




We're glad to see you back as well, Land!    Feel free to jump back in and resume control of Remen as soon as you are able.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Guys,

I've updated the first post of our Rogue's Gallery thread, with a running total of the party's experience points (and a brief description of how those points were earned). I thought it would be an easy reference for all of us.

-Mal


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

With the talk of resting on the IC thread....

Is the group planning to hole up here in the dungeon for the night?

(Edit: I asked this question over in the IC thread also, in case you don't see it here.)


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Guys,

I have awarded experience for winning the raggamoffyn fight...375 xp each.

Total comes to 1275, more than enough to hit 2nd level.

Let's go ahead and get the levelling up rolling.

If you want to take a second level in your existing class, go ahead and update your character sheet now. If you want to take a level in a new class, you must get my approval first.

For the hit points increase, remember we are using a fixed advancement...half maximum hit die at even levels...  (so, 2 hp for d4 HD, 3 hp for a d6 HD, 4 for d8, 5 for d10, 6 for d12...plus CON bonuses.)

Let me know when you've updated the sheets, and I'll go over them for approval.

I don't want to put a deadline on this process, but it's best if we do it as quickly as possible, so as not to disrupt the IC action.

Thanks!


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 19, 2006)

Ok: Approval request for 1st level of Urban Ranger

BTW: I was told there is an "official" rage variant, what's that about? anyone?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Ok: Approval request for 1st level of Urban Ranger
> 
> BTW: I was told there is an "official" rage variant, what's that about? anyone?




What's the source for Urban Ranger, Land?


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/classes/variantCharacterClasses.htm



> *Ranger Variant: Urban Ranger*
> The urban ranger stalks the treacherous streets of the city, relying on his knowledge of alleyways and underworld contacts to keep him alive.
> 
> *Class Skills*
> ...




Seems to match what Remen's been doing of late.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree, I will approve Remen taking his next level in Urban Ranger.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 19, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> BTW: I was told there is an "official" rage variant, what's that about? anyone?




The only rage variant I know of is the 'Whirling Frenzy' variant in the SRD, but it seems unlikely that's what you're referring to.

There is also a rage substitution, called Berserker Strength in the PHB2, but that has to taken by the barbarian at first level, so I can't really allow that either....

Anybody else have a thought?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 19, 2006)

Arak will be picking up a second level as paladin. I'm at work right now, and advancement hoohah isn't in the SRD, of course, so I'll do the math at home this evening.


----------



## Question (Sep 19, 2006)

Sheet updated, advancing as duskblade as normal


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

I don't know of any other rage variants. 

Our Elan will go psion 2. I'll post the update later tonight.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 19, 2006)

Not "what I was searching for" because I wasn't searching for anything specific, just wanted to know about it...

The variant looks interesting, your opinion?


----------



## stonegod (Sep 19, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> I don't know of any other rage variants.
> 
> Our Elan will go psion 2. I'll post the update later tonight.



Our boy's been updated. Took _energy ray_ and _mindlink_ as powers.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2006)

Flannad updated for a 2nd level of Rogue.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 20, 2006)

It'll be another level of Favored Soul for me!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Not "what I was searching for" because I wasn't searching for anything specific, just wanted to know about it...
> 
> The variant looks interesting, your opinion?




Are you referring to the whirling frenzy variant? I suppose I'd be open to allowing its use for Remen, if you're so inclined. Just be sure to place all the details on his character sheet for me, please?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

It seems like the group is leaning towards camping out in the dungeon.

Are there any special precautions to be taken (in addition to Whizbang's suggestion to close the doors)? A watch order to be established?

edit: The group also should realize that they are going to be having a problem soon with a lack of food and water. Things aren't yet to the point that I'm going to impose ability penalties or the like, but the group is likely getting uncomfortable from hunger and thirst. At the least, this should begin to be made known in your role-playing...and it should be something the party looks to remedy soon.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, four of you have already leveled up your characters! Thanks!

I can't promise I'll be able to go over the numbers and details in the very immediate future, but I will get to it as soon as I can. Keep an eye open in this thread for any questions, comments, or corrections I may have.

Whizbang and Jdvn1, please let me know when your characters are leveled up as well, please.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 20, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> edit: The group also should realize that they are going to be having a problem soon with a lack of food and water.



I can Create Water, so it's just food we have to worry about.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I can Create Water, so it's just food we have to worry about.




That's right!

Okay, so nobody will have to die of thirst. That's good to know...


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> That's right!
> 
> Okay, so nobody will have to die of thirst. That's good to know...



Jon's fine, for some strange reason (no reason not to use the pp before resting).

We can set a watch w/ some sort of barricade, but Jon need's 8 hours rest (though he only meditates, I mean "sleeps" for 4). If watching is not strenuous, he could take a watch.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> OOC: Flannad grabbed that gray bag from the chest a couple of rooms back...



OOC: An the cloaks (Remen and Flannad have one each). 

Jdvn1: As far as I know, we have seen no 'U' doors.

As for the items, here are my suggestions: Tanglefoot bag is probably useful for Flannad (instance sneak attack target). We can split the antitoxin between Dowlee and Arak (2 each). 8 sunrods is enough for 1 person each, with extras going to Arak and Jon (jon's already the light holder). I never really saw the use for twindertwigs, but they weight nothing, so anyone who has a torch can take a bunch (Jon will take them if no volunteers). Acid's and alchemist fires should go to non-melee folks (1 Acid/Fire each to Flannad and Dowlee, w/ the left over Fire to Jon). Smokesticks to Jon and Flannad to cover escapes, and the thunderstone to Dowlee. Thoughts?

If someone finds out the mysterious bottle is magical, a Spellcraft check may determine what it is.

I suggest we use the table to barricade the one non-secret entrance.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Jon's fine, for some strange reason (no reason not to use the pp before resting).
> 
> We can set a watch w/ some sort of barricade, but Jon need's 8 hours rest (though he only meditates, I mean "sleeps" for 4). If watching is not strenuous, he could take a watch.




Yeah what's up with the weird dude...he never seems to eat or drink anything...?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> OOC: An the cloaks (Remen and Flannad have one each).



Right, forgot about those...



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Jdvn1: As far as I know, we have seen no 'U' doors.



Actually, the second door in the recent room with the scattered junk and partially built automaton had a 'U' door. I'll update the map momentarily.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> As for the items, here are my suggestions: Tanglefoot bag is probably useful for Flannad (instance sneak attack target). We can split the antitoxin between Dowlee and Arak (2 each). 8 sunrods is enough for 1 person each, with extras going to Arak and Jon (jon's already the light holder). I never really saw the use for twindertwigs, but they weight nothing, so anyone who has a torch can take a bunch (Jon will take them if no volunteers). Acid's and alchemist fires should go to non-melee folks (1 Acid/Fire each to Flannad and Dowlee, w/ the left over Fire to Jon). Smokesticks to Jon and Flannad to cover escapes, and the thunderstone to Dowlee. Thoughts?



This breakdown looks good, and if no one objects, I'll go with this. Everyone please update your character sheets accordingly, with your new loot. I forgot to mention that the skulk also has dropped a rapier, if anyone wants that.

Also, there is one correction to the above...no tanglefoot bag. There was one in the room, but it was grabbed and thrown by the raggamoffyn/skulk _way_ back when the combat first started.



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> I suggest we use the table to barricade the one non-secret entrance.



Good idea, I'll incorporate this into the next turn as well.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 20, 2006)

Allocation works for me.  But I would add that Flannad would be keen to have access to an antitoxin if he were disarming a mechanical trap that is posisbly poisoned...

<edit> Flannad also has two days of rations.  Given it is for small people, then he could share with Dowlee.... but you other heffalumps will have to make do


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 20, 2006)

> Just be sure to place all the details on his character sheet for me, please?




sure


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 20, 2006)

btw: level up comp`leted


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 20, 2006)

Hey guys,

Today has turned hectic on me, so I'm not sure whether I'll be able to get a full turn out until tomorrow. I'm away from home (without any of my gaming stuff) until late tonight, most likely.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I've levelled except for choosing my new 0th level spell.

Any suggestions? I'm considering Cure Minor Wounds, Purify Food and Drink, and Resistance.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

Having cure minor wounds would solve the "problem" we are facing now -for future similar situations. It is a quite direct spell, but one which is loved...

My order would be:
1)CMW
2)PF&D
3)-
4)Resistance (not _that_ useful when comapred to the others)


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 21, 2006)

DING!

Er, wrong game. Arak is all leveled-up and should be A-OK statswise. Divine Grace sure is a nice class ability.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 21, 2006)

I mostly agree with Land Outcast... But the greedy part of me says that Flannad would always relish the boost to saving throws with Resistance when it comes to dealing with traps.  Mind you, the spell soon becomes useless when cloaks of resistance come along.  Purify Food and Drink okay if you anticipate supplies being an issue.  Cure Minor Wounds (the acronym should be CmW rather than CMW - Cure Moderate Wounds   ) is always useful to simplify stabilise people automatically.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

> (the acronym should be CmW rather than CMW - Cure Moderate Wounds  )




Got me there!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

I kind of figured cure minor wound would be popular, but a) I don't think 6 hp spread across the party would be overly useful and b) I was hoping to play Dowlee as a support character rather than a healing character. I certainly don't plan on taking each incarnation of cure spells as it comes along.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I kind of figured cure minor wound would be popular, but a) I don't think 6 hp spread across the party would be overly useful and b) I was hoping to play Dowlee as a support character rather than a healing character. I certainly don't plan on taking each incarnation of cure spells as it comes along.



I'm sure this revelation may come as a disappointment to the other party members, who have surely displayed a knack thus far for needing LOTS of healing.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

I want to thank all of you for taking care of leveling up so quickly.

On a tangent, I wanted to mention that this is the first time I've ever seen a party level up in a PbP game. Great job all of you!


----------



## Legildur (Sep 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> On a tangent, I wanted to mention that this is the first time I've ever seen a party level up in a PbP game. Great job all of you!



I've started in probably a dozen PBP games on these boards, and this is the first one I've had an opportunity to level up in!  Thanks Mal.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm sure this revelation may come as a disappointment to the other party members, who have surely displayed a knack thus far for needing LOTS of healing.



Really, CLW and CSW/CCW are the main ones a party needs. That, and a wand.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

*Question:*

I've just gone over Liracor's 2nd level character sheet, and I have a few comments and questions.

1. His hit points should be 16 now. I think you may have forgotten the 2 extra hp from his CON bonus.

2. You should update his possessions and money. I have him as having picked up a sunrod, and another 5sp and 10cp.

3. I notice that Liracor is rather short on equipment. Was this a deliberate choice, or just an oversight? If you want to go back and retroactively spend some of his money on basic adventuring equipment, I would allow that. At the very least, he should have some clothing.

4. It's troubling me that he is short one zero level spell, so here's what I'll do. He can go ahead and choose one more 0 level spell known, even though it's not on the Duskblade class spell list. I do want to approve your choice, though. It needs to be a combat-oriented spell, to maintain the right 'feel' for the class.

5. Finally, about the name for his newest spell learned....Bigby's Tripping PANTS???   Shouldn't that be Bigby's Tripping Hand? While the idea of tripping pants is hilarious, I just don't know if that's right....  Funny stuff.

I think that about does it for 2nd level Liracor.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2006)

Mal: Do you have a ruling on using PsiCraft as Spellcraft? It one of the two areas where the whole magic/psionics transparency breaks down (the other being Kn: arcana vs Kn: psi). Its not a huge thing (Liracor has it, so could try to ID the potion), but curious.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: Do you have a ruling on using PsiCraft as Spellcraft? It one of the two areas where the whole magic/psionics transparency breaks down (the other being Kn:arcana vs Knsi). Its not a huge thing (Liracor has it, so could try to ID the potion), but curious.



My preference is to keep them separate. It's just more in keeping with how I've always thought of psionics.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

*Legildur:*

I went over Flannad's second level sheet. Just a couple things:

1. Minor discrepancy, I had recorded Flannad as having 19 arrows now, I think he did shoot one somewhere along the way.

2. He needs to update his equipment with the alchemical goodies recently found....I believe for him that would be 1 acid vial, 1 more alchemist's fire, 1 sunrod, and 2 smokesticks.

That's all!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm sure this revelation may come as a disappointment to the other party members, who have surely displayed a knack thus far for needing LOTS of healing.



 That is true. I'm probably going to end up taking CmW, and then emphasizing spending money on potions after we get out of the extremely low levels. I have to find a balance between character concept and party need.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Really, CLW and CSW/CCW are the main ones a party needs. That, and a wand.



That's probably about what I'll end up having to do.  And: CCW?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

*Jdvn1:*

I was just going over Dowlee's sheet, and with the selection of Cure Minor Wounds, there are just a few other points to mention...

1. She actually can cast 6 0-level and 5 1st level spells per day now.

2. Current hit points: 6/14.

3. Cash: 77gp, 12sp, 30cp. (A few coins were looted from the dark creepers) 

4. Don't forget the alchemical loot! 2 antitoxins, 1 sunrod, 1 acid flask, 1 alchemist's fire, 1 thunderstone.

That's it!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That's probably about what I'll end up having to do.  And: CCW?



I think that's Cure Critical....

You don't have to worry about selecting that one for a while.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ah, brain fart. 



			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> 2. Current hit points: 6/14.



I was going to ask about this, actually. When we level and gain hitpoints ... I don't know if there's terminology for this. I was 4/9 before and gained 5 max hp. Do I go to 4/14 or 9/14? If I was at 9/9, would I go to 9/14 or 14/14?

Or, as a third option, would you try to preserve a "hp percentage"? As in, 4/9 is about 44.4% hp. Gaining 5 max hp, 44% of 14 is now 6/14. In which case, the follow-up question is: would I go to 6/9 hp from resting first (going to 66.7%), there-by going to 9/14 hp, or would I keep the 44%, go to 6/14 from levelling, and then be at 8/14 hp after resting?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 21, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Ah, brain fart.
> 
> I was going to ask about this, actually. When we level and gain hitpoints ... I don't know if there's terminology for this. I was 4/9 before and gained 5 max hp. Do I go to 4/14 or 9/14? If I was at 9/9, would I go to 9/14 or 14/14?
> 
> Or, as a third option, would you try to preserve a "hp percentage"? As in, 4/9 is about 44.4% hp. Gaining 5 max hp, 44% of 14 is now 6/14. In which case, the follow-up question is: would I go to 6/9 hp from resting first (going to 66.7%), there-by going to 9/14 hp, or would I keep the 44%, go to 6/14 from levelling, and then be at 8/14 hp after resting?



Hmm, you know, that's a question that occurred to me too, but I'm pretty sure you stay at whatever number of hit points you had before you levelled. I honestly can't say I'm certain though. Anybody know how this is supposed to handled, according to the RAW?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 21, 2006)

To my knowledge, all that's in the RAW about hit points when you level is: 


			
				PHB p 58 said:
			
		

> *Hit Points:* Roll a Hit Die, add your character's Constitution modifier, and add the total roll to his or her hit points. Even if the character has a Constitution penalty and the roll was so low as to yield a result of 0 or fewer hit points, always add at least 1 hit point upon gaining a new level.



In other words, it doesn't specify. At least, it doesn't make a distinction between max hit points and current hit points.

Though, personally, I think it's silly to say, "Well, I was at 9/9 and now am at 9/14--I levelled so now I need curing!" Or otherwise saying, "I levelled and I need more curing than I did before!" Though, circumstance comes into play. I could see an arguement for this happening during uncomfortable rest, as in a dungeon. Ultimately, it's probably a GM call.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 21, 2006)

> Though, personally, I think it's silly to say, "Well, I was at 9/9 and now am at 9/14--I levelled so now I need curing!" Or otherwise saying, "I levelled and I need more curing than I did before!" Though, circumstance comes into play. I could see an arguement for this happening during uncomfortable rest, as in a dungeon. Ultimately, it's probably a GM call.




   
I just pictured this: a Sorcerer level 1 attains a Barbarian level, and gets max hp:
Argh! *cough* *cough* HELP! *cough* I'm at 1/4 hp! I'm about to... *die*!!!


Disclimer: I understand if it results boring rather than funny to anyone... I have a... strange sense of humor


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Well, guys, it looks like I have an answer to the great hit point conundrum. The new hit points get added to both sides of the equation, meaning Dowlee is going to be at 11/14 hit points.

So, there you go, you're not as badly hurt as you thought!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

btw, I'll be moving you along through the Z door in the morning.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, guys, it looks like I have an answer to the great hit point conundrum. The new hit points get added to both sides of the equation, meaning Dowlee is going to be at 11/14 hit points.
> 
> So, there you go, you're not as badly hurt as you thought!



Woo!  So what's the status report at now?


----------



## Question (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *Question:*
> 
> I've just gone over Liracor's 2nd level character sheet, and I have a few comments and questions.
> 
> ...




HP fixed, i forgot about the con bonus. I dont remember picking up a sunrod, when did that happen? Also i guesss i forgot about the money as well. What adventuring equipment are you referring to? I thought we all had extra sets of clothing.

As for the extra 0 level spell, might as well use touch of fatigue. Oh yes bibgy's tripping pants. A pair of pants appears and tries to trip the enemy by entangling the legs.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Well, guys, it looks like I have an answer to the great hit point conundrum. The new hit points get added to both sides of the equation, meaning Dowlee is going to be at 11/14 hit points.
> 
> So, there you go, you're not as badly hurt as you thought!



So Jon, who was 2/8, is now 6/10? (+2 from rest, +2 from level)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *Legildur:*
> 
> I went over Flannad's second level sheet. Just a couple things:
> 
> ...



Whoops!  Forgot to report back.  Points 1 and 2 are fixed.  Thanks.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> HP fixed, i forgot about the con bonus. I dont remember picking up a sunrod, when did that happen?



Well, stonegod had broken down a way to divvy up all the alchemical items the party found in the lab, and he suggested Liracor be given a sunrod as part of his share. I assumed you were going along with that, but if you don't want the sunrod, I'm sure someone else would take it. Just let me know.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> Also i guesss i forgot about the money as well. What adventuring equipment are you referring to? I thought we all had extra sets of clothing.



Well, the clothing isn't a big deal, but most adventurers carry with them not only weapons and armor, but some other stuff like rope, waterskin, rations, backpack, bedroll, belt pouches, etc. Liracor will have a really hard time carrying anything without at least a backpack.



			
				Question said:
			
		

> As for the extra 0 level spell, might as well use touch of fatigue. Oh yes bibgy's tripping pants. A pair of pants appears and tries to trip the enemy by entangling the legs.



Actually, Touch of Fatigue is one of the spells Liracor already knows. Care to pick another?

And the tripping pants....you're joking right? I think you are, but I can't tell for sure. I can't find that as an actual spell, and I'd really prefer not to modify the Tripping Hand spell into Tripping Pants. It's just weird, and I'm not looking to turn this into a comedic game.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 22, 2006)

Okay, here's the new status update, taking into account a night's rest and a level-up...

Jon: 6/10 hp; AraK: 19/19 hp; Remen: 7/18 hp; Dowlee 11/14 hp; Flannad: 13/13 hp; Liracor: 16/16 hp.

Also, Jon's inertial armor is down. Let me know if you want to put it back up, stonegod.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Also, Jon's inertial armor is down. Let me know if you want to put it back up, stonegod.



Yup. 1 pt for 4 AC for 2 hours now.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 23, 2006)

And here I was thinking that it was a bag of holding.... never seen one of these before (that I can recall).  Being who he is, Flannad is not likely to think of offering the bag to anyone else, but if someone wants it, then they probably only need to ask him.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> *Jdvn1:*
> 
> I was just going over Dowlee's sheet, and with the selection of Cure Minor Wounds, there are just a few other points to mention...
> 
> ...



 Done. Though, I haven't been marking my current hitpoints on my character sheet--I normally keep that listed elsewhere (either in game, or on my in my own list of characters). Do you want me to start?

I also dont' know if you noticed, but regarding 1, I did change the numbers, but what I go by is the dashes to the right of them. As in, when it says "(5/day) -----", whenever I cast spells, I change a - to a + to keep track of how many I have used/have left.

You may have realized that, I just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Question (Sep 23, 2006)

Erm where is my reply? Didnt i post one here just now?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Erm where is my reply? Didnt i post one here just now?



 ... I don't see one. Maybe someone's hiding it?


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Done. Though, I haven't been marking my current hitpoints on my character sheet--I normally keep that listed elsewhere (either in game, or on my in my own list of characters). Do you want me to start?



No, not necessary, I just wanted to make sure you knew the current total (which is 11/14)



			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I also dont' know if you noticed, but regarding 1, I did change the numbers, but what I go by is the dashes to the right of them. As in, when it says "(5/day) -----", whenever I cast spells, I change a - to a + to keep track of how many I have used/have left.
> 
> You may have realized that, I just wanted to make sure.



In fact, I had not noticed. Thanks for calling it to my attention.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 23, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Erm where is my reply? Didnt i post one here just now?



Probably eaten by the internet gremlins.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 24, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> No, not necessary, I just wanted to make sure you knew the current total (which is 11/14)



Oh, okay. Thanks! 


			
				Malvoisin said:
			
		

> In fact, I had not noticed. Thanks for calling it to my attention.



Nifty. It's easier for me to keep track of spells used that way, while keeping all the numbers constant. I do something similar with arrows, but I've been slacking there.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 25, 2006)

*Land Outcast:*

Remen needs a favored enemy, now that he is part ranger.

If you want, you could use the rule in Unearthed Arcana regarding choosing a group or organization as your favored enemy.

Or, the more traditional creature type would be fine too.

Let me know...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Favored Enemy (Anyone who attacks Dowlee)


----------



## Legildur (Sep 26, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Favored Enemy (Anyone who attacks Dowlee)



Shouldn't that be 'anyone that attacks Flannad'?


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok... which creature type are these skulks?
(probably I'll go for a .org anyways)


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 26, 2006)

Let's compromise--'anyone/thing that attacks a party member'

All right, Land! We've decided it for you!


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone who attacks people shorter than himself


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

The skulk is Type: humanoid, Subtype: skulk.

It seems so obvious, yes?


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Oh, the most excellent, given that wi shall face a horde of these wretched beings I won't care about their subtype being so awfully specific that it only includes them and their subraces (that is to say: noone else) [/sarcasm]

So, which organizations would be able to rise Remen's anger in Cauldron apart from the Last Laugh? (Knowledge[local], remember?)

[I might end up choosing Humanoid (human)]


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Oh, the most excellent, given that wi shall face a horde of these wretched beings I won't care about their subtype being so awfully specific that it only includes them and their subraces (that is to say: noone else) [/sarcasm]
> 
> So, which organizations would be able to rise Remen's anger in Cauldron apart from the Last Laugh? (Knowledge[local], remember?)
> 
> [I might end up choosing Humanoid (human)]



Land, to this point, only the Last Laugh really comes across Remen's mind as an organization to suffer his enmity.

Knowing what I know about the full scope of the campaign, something less specific would probably serve him better in the long run.

Humanoid (Human) as favored enemy would not be a bad choice.


----------



## Legildur (Sep 26, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Humanoid (Human) as favored enemy would not be a bad choice.



ALWAYS a good choice.  One of the changes I liked best from 3.0 to 3.5 was the removal of the Evil alignment requirement to select your own race as a favoured enemy.


----------



## Land Outcast (Sep 26, 2006)

Then, humans it shall be   

yep...


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> Then, humans it shall be
> 
> yep...




So noted. Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 26, 2006)

I updated the top of the Rogue's Gallery with the xp for defeating these latest two skulks...200 xp for a total of 1475 each!


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 27, 2006)

Incidentally, I have no idea whether or not Arak seems like he's an idiot or a genius here. I've consciously stayed away from Shackled City spoiler threads since the series began, other than discussions about the basic concepts, so I have no idea WTF is actually going on here. I actually feel like we're in way over our heads, but that's probably by design.


----------



## Malvoisin (Sep 27, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Incidentally, I have no idea whether or not Arak seems like he's an idiot or a genius here. I've consciously stayed away from Shackled City spoiler threads since the series began, other than discussions about the basic concepts, so I have no idea WTF is actually going on here. I actually feel like we're in way over our heads, but that's probably by design.



OOC: It is by design, actually. Or, at least, it seems that way to me too (since I'm not the actual designer...)

You're doing a really good job role-playing Arak, WBDB. There is definitely more going on than you know, but that's all part of the fun right?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 28, 2006)

There are Shackled City spoiler threads? 

I think we're all just doing our best to figure out what's going on here. With the circumstances as they are, there _has_ to be a lot we don't know yet.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi, everyone!

I want to apologize for the lack of updates these past few days. I've been both busy and sick, so I've tried to catch up on my rest during the downtime.

I am feeling better, and should be able to get back into the routine now. I may be able to get the next turn posted tonight, but if not, it will be tomorrow for sure.

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Glad to know you're doing better, Mal! (with a name like that, it's ironic anyway  Too vague?)


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 2, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Glad to know you're doing better, Mal! (with a name like that, it's ironic anyway  Too vague?)



Not too vague for me...   

The name Malvoisin translates from French as 'Bad Neighbor.' I lifted it from the old Commodore classic Defender of the Crown. One of the Norman nobles in that game was called Philippe Malvoisin, if I remember rightly. I've always found the name amusing. The avatar I use on this site is also a screenshot from that game.

(One of the other Normans was Reginald Front de Boeuf I think....that cracks me up too!)


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 3, 2006)

oops, arrived late to the wishes of recovery   

but then... er... keep up with the good health!


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

Land Outcast said:
			
		

> oops, arrived late to the wishes of recovery
> 
> but then... er... keep up with the good health!



Thanks, Land, I sure hope to!


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 3, 2006)

I awarded xp for defeating the monstrous spider on the Rogue's Gallery thread.

It's only 50, but hey....every little bit helps.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 3, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Not too vague for me...
> 
> The name Malvoisin translates from French as 'Bad Neighbor.'



Ah, I only know it from the Spanish, which is why I couldn't get a full translation.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Mal: I appreciate the InvCastle links, but if they are too much of a bother, I'd be fine w/o them.

Two other questions:
 - Are the spiders still in the webbing?
 - And is Remen in the webbing as well or below it (I think below)?


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: I appreciate the InvCastle links, but if they are too much of a bother, I'd be fine w/o them.
> 
> Two other questions:
> - Are the spiders still in the webbing?
> - And is Remen in the webbing as well or below it (I think below)?




Point #1: As you've undoubtedly noticed, I'm still experimenting and trying different things as far as how I want to format my games, especially when handling combat. As for the IC dice rolling specifically, I like doing that in order to make the game as transparent as possible, but it may prove too cumbersome to do them all the time. My guess for now is that you may see them at times, and other times not.

Point #2: The spiders are not still in the webbing, they have descended below the mass of webbing on web lines. They have the advantage of higher ground, but they are in range of melee weapons. Remen also is below the webbing.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 5, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Mal: I appreciate the InvCastle links, but if they are too much of a bother, I'd be fine w/o them.



I'm with Stonegod on this.


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

Do you guys find the links bothersome? Do they clutter the post too much?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Do you guys find the links bothersome? Do they clutter the post too much?



I don't find them bothersome; I just want the game overhead to become too much. As long as your fine w/ them, I'm fine.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Point #2: The spiders are not still in the webbing, they have descended below the mass of webbing on web lines. They have the advantage of higher ground, but they are in range of melee weapons. Remen also is below the webbing.



Bummer. No setting the webbing on fire then.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 5, 2006)

> I don't find them bothersome; I just want the game overhead to become too much. As long as your fine w/ them, I'm fine.




Same here


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

*Experience!*

50 xp for each party member for defeating the two small monstrous spiders!

HOORAY!


----------



## Malvoisin (Oct 5, 2006)

*@stonegod:*

I've been thinking it over, and I've decided to overturn my previous ruling regarding the interchangability of Spellcraft and Psicraft. I will now allow Jon to make Psicraft checks to accomplish the same effects as a Spellcraft check. This should grant the party some more magical utility, in light of the group's class composition.

Let me know if you have any questions...


----------



## stonegod (Oct 5, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Let me know if you have any questions...



Thanks. The main use will be identifying spells and potions/scrolls (an magical effects via _detect psionics_ if he every get it... which is probably not as long as Liracor and Dowlee are around).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 7, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> Thanks. The main use will be identifying spells and potions/scrolls (an magical effects via _detect psionics_ if he every get it... which is probably not as long as Liracor and Dowlee are around).



 I'm more than happy to drop _detect magic_! ... I just got it because it seemed right to do, but there are other 0-level spells I want.


----------



## Land Outcast (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll probably be inactive for this week...  :\


----------



## Question (Oct 9, 2006)

Sorry folks been busy with my part time job(which just finished) and been sick lately, but im back.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 17, 2006)

Anyone else try to email Mal recently? The one address I have I know he does not check regularly.

If someone has LO's address, we could try emailing him first, as LO might have a different address from the times Mal mailed him.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 17, 2006)

Haven't tried, but I'm itching to get back into it after a short holiday.  Where are you Mal?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey, Mal, you around? He was on here yesterday.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 24, 2006)

I've tried his yahoo account, and didn't get a response. If someone has another email, fill free.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

I'll be on travel next week, with spotty access. Should be able to check posts in the evening.

Of course, if Mal doesn't show back up, its a moot point.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Oct 27, 2006)

_Stabs  the adventure with a fork._

Yep, it's done.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> _Stabs  the adventure with a fork._
> 
> Yep, it's done.



Sigh. I'm afraid you're right. But, I'll still check every once in a while. Mal shows up, just doesn't post.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 27, 2006)

I'm suffering withdrawals.  All 3 of my PbP games have stalled, but not so much that you can write them off.....  I just keep waiting to see e-mails from the subscription service.

What can anyone say about Living EnWorld as an option for a gaming fix?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> What can anyone say about Living EnWorld as an option for a gaming fix?



Can't speak for LEW, but LEB (Living Eberron) has its starts and stops. Pretty much, it has worked like this:
- Players are slowly added
- Players state they wish an adventure would arrive on the Discussion thread
- A game is approved
- Players leave, emptying the Tavern
- Repeat from start
So, there is a delay while critical mass is achieved, but otherwise, it seems to work. None of the LEB games have been abandoned.

As a note, I'm also recruiting for a Ravenloft game in Eberron.

But, I miss Jon and Col.


----------



## Legildur (Oct 27, 2006)

stonegod said:
			
		

> As a note, I'm also recruiting for a Ravenloft game in Eberron.



Thanks for the summary.  And I'd have a look at your game, except that I don't have the Eberron or Ravenloft sourcebooks


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Legildur said:
			
		

> Thanks for the summary.  And I'd have a look at your game, except that I don't have the Eberron or Ravenloft sourcebooks



Its not a Ravenloft Campaign Setting, its Castle Ravenloft (which is setting agnostic).


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 27, 2006)

stonegod, are you still recruiting for that game? I thought it filled up!


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> stonegod, are you still recruiting for that game? I thought it filled up!



We have lots of applications, but I not closing regs for another week since I'll be out of town. Still a few slots that don't have applicants for (party face, general arcane), but there are a lot of applicants already.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 22, 2006)

Hello my friends! I yet live!

I'm sure you have all been wondering where I've been, and whether all is well. To answer that, all has not been well, but things are getting better. I don't want to go into over-much detail here, but I'll give you the basic rundown, because you certainly deserve an explanation.

To our great joy, my wife and I discovered in August that we are expecting a baby. Unfortunately, the pregnancy has not been kind to my wife's health. She has been hospitalized three times in the last six weeks. We have come very close to miscarrying, but so far, our unborn baby seems to be healthy. However, my wife has been placed on strict bedrest. This means that the burden of the entire household has been placed on my shoulders alone. Cooking, cleaning, shopping, dishes, laundry, the works. That's on top of school and work (plus, my wife had to quit her job so I'm trying to make ends meet). And, of course, the whole thing has been very emotional and trying for everyone.

The good news: we still have the baby, and my wife's health appears to be on the mend. We're hoping, in fact, that she may be released from bed rest in the near future.

The point is just that when the dreaded real life monster hits you that hard so unexpectedly, you kind of just drop everything except the essentials. For me, that meant that my comics, Playstation, and yes, D&D games fell by the wayside. I just didn't have any emotional or mental energy for anything else.

I am very sorry for not offering notice of my absence, but I was just overwhelmed for a while there.

Now, as my wife's health improves I find myself with a bit of free time. It's not what I had before, but it's something. At this point, I miss my games, and hope that they may continue, but I still don't know if I really have time. We will see. I fear that if I did resume DMing, it would only be for one game (forcing me to choose between Shackled City and Savage Tide, which would be very difficult).

I guess for now I just wanted to offer a overdue explanation and apology, and see who's still out there paying attention. 

I'd love to hear whether any of you are still interested in continuing to play as well. At this point, I can't promise anything, but I'd like to know where you stand.

At the very least, I'm here to talk about it. Thanks for listening, everyone.

-Mal


----------



## Legildur (Nov 22, 2006)

Mal!  Awesome to hear from you, mate.

First of all, congratulations!   

Secondly, I hear you big time.  My wife's last pregnancy (achieved at great expense via IVF after numerous miscarriages) did not go smoothly during the last trimester and I adopted a similar role to what you have done.  And it was all worth it! (in sickness and in health, and all that stuff).

And apology unconditionally accepted for the lack of notice.  We all figured it wasn't good news, or at least something significant was up.

As for the chance to resurrect Flannad of Clan Flanath's rescue of the children, you betcha I'm keen.  but I fully understand your position.

Best wishes

- Adrian


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 22, 2006)

Legildur, thanks so much for your understanding. I appreciate hearing your own story of a similar circumstance. I agree with you, it's all worth it.

For now, I just don't know whether I'll have the time and energy to get this game back on its feet, but I'm glad to know you're interested in continuing if it should come to pass. You've been a fine player, and I hope it will work out sometime.

Meantime, keep this page bookmarked, because you just never know...  

Thanks again!
Mal


----------



## Legildur (Nov 22, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> Meantime, keep this page bookmarked, because you just never know...



Don't worry, I'm subscribed to the threads... so I won't miss any action.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm glad to hear your wife is doing better, Mal.


----------



## Malvoisin (Nov 25, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm glad to hear your wife is doing better, Mal.



Thanks WBDB, much appreciated!  

I want to wish you good luck with your Ptolus game, btw! I'll be lurking, eagerly awaiting its inception. Should be awesome.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm around!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Nov 30, 2006)

(I just got around to actually reading the posts)

Sounds like you're through the worst of it, Mal! That's good to hear. Your wife needs you more than we do.

Though, I'm still up for continuing this game.


----------



## Malvoisin (Dec 1, 2006)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> (I just got around to actually reading the posts)
> 
> Sounds like you're through the worst of it, Mal! That's good to hear. Your wife needs you more than we do.
> 
> Though, I'm still up for continuing this game.



That's good to know, Jdvn1! It's not going to happen right now, but that doesn't mean it never will. So much has happened in this campaign already, it would be a shame for it do die out. So, keep your subscription to the threads...you never know!   

Thanks for the kind words, as well.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 16, 2007)

Just wanted to bump this, to see how Mal's doing.


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 17, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to bump this, to see how Mal's doing.



Hello, Jdvn1!

I'm doing pretty well, thanks. My wife is doing really well, the doctors say that the trouble she was having has resolved. We are looking forward to the birth of our baby...the due date is March 17th. 

Thanks for checking up on me, that's much appreciated!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Hey, Mal!

It's great to hear everything turned out well! Do you know the sex of the baby?


----------



## Malvoisin (Feb 17, 2007)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hey, Mal!
> 
> It's great to hear everything turned out well! Do you know the sex of the baby?



We actually don't, by our own choice. We wanted to be surprised at the baby's birth. It has been more exciting this way, but has also made some elements more difficult (purchasing clothes, etc.)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, if your lucky, its multigenered, so you won't have to choose.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Feb 19, 2007)

Purple is a good color anyway.


----------

